# Ego's Journal: October 2004-March 2005



## Egoatdoor (Oct 24, 2004)

This Journal will chronicle the next 22 weeks, at the end of which I intend to be in "contest" condition. I am a 45 year old "non competitive" bodybuilder in that I live the bodybuilding lifestyle, but choose not to compete on a stage. I do a "pre contest" program usually once a year for my vacation and thats what the next 22 weeks will involve. 

The first 13 weeks through January 22 will be a building phase. I am currently 187 pounds at slightly over 5' 6" with bodyfat at about 10%. I want to gain 7-10 pounds over this period and then go to a nine week cutting phase where I will slowly reduce calories weekly, make other dietary adjustments and increase cardio to cut bodyfat while retaining as much muscle as possible. When I last did this in February, I did a seven week cut, ending up at 182 pounds with 6% body fat, but the cuts in my legs ( which are the last and hardest part for me to cut) never came in, so this time I am doing nine weeks.

I have been training seriously the last 5 1/2 years after several years before that involved in another sport. I have been training all together for 24 years. I usually train with weights three days a week and do cardio once or twice a week, the cardio depending on my schedule and how I look in the mirror. Right now my primary split is:

1) Chest/ Back
2) Shoulders/ Biceps
3) Legs/Triceps

Sometimes, I will switch to this instead for a change of pace:

1) Shoulders/Back
2) Chest/Biceps
3) Legs/Triceps

Forearms and Abs are worked in occasionally during the second or third workouts.

I use the periodization and pyramiding principles heavily and they work very well for my body. I usually train intensely for 2-4 weeks at a time and when I feel my energy level lagging or the quality of my workouts declining, I then back off for a week or two to low intensity ( high reps and stopping short of failure) so my mind and body can recover. If I really feel overtrained, I will take a few days, up to a week, off from the gym. I rotate among several different set and rep schemes when I am training at high intensity:

1) High volume training, doing up to 9 ( arms) to 21 ( back and legs) working sets for each body part, doing 12 or 15 reps and short rest periods of 45 or 60 seconds. Because of the high volume, I do not take these sets to failure, but I have found in the last year or so that this program really develops muscle size and thickness in my body.
2) 12 reps with 1 1/2 or 2 minute rest periods, three working sets per exercise, with 2 ( arms) to 4 or 5 ( legs and back) exercises per bodypart, weights pyramided up each set, with the last set going to total muscle failure, whether it be less than 12 reps, 12 or more. The weights are challenging in that on the last set, the muscle starts to fatigue around the 8th or 9th rep, but the weight is not so heavy that I have to start cheating or using the assisting muscles to lift the weight. If I do 14 or 15 reps, then it means the next time, I will increase the weight. My goal on each exercise is to do more reps or more weight than the last time I did this routine. The 12 rep program also works very well in developing muscle for me.
3) 20/15/12. This was given to me by a trainer 2 1/2 years ago, is the most challenging program I have ever done and whenever I finish one of these cycles, I always look bigger in the mirror. After a warm up set or two, I choose a weight at which I will almost reach muscle failure at 20 reps, thus pre exhausting the muscle. I rest 2 minutes, add weight and then do a 15 rep set, but to failure, so if I still have energy left after 15, I keep going. Rest two minutes, add more weight and then go to absolute failure, which is usually around 12 reps.
4) 8-10 reps with 3 minute rest period. This is my low rep, heavy weight sequence. I do not do this often because heavy weights and low reps do not put size on my body ( as I showed earlier, high volume and higher reps stimulate much more muscle hypertrophy for my particular body). This also puts strain on my joints, which is an issue for upper body exercises due to a rotator cuff strain from three years ago that still bothers me occasionally. I will use this 8-10 program sometimes as a change of pace and to guage my strength increases.

My physique is a combination of mesomorph and ectomorph. I have a fairly high metabolism, so I need at least 3900 calories a day to maintain my bodyweight. I will cover my nutritional program in another post in a couple of days. My strengths are large quads and triceps and fairly good shoulder development. My weaknesses are small, high calves, not enough lat width to balance out with my shoulders and quads, a lack of a good hamstring/quad separation in a side pose, a genetic propensity to hold fat on my side( "love handles") and lower back regardless of how low my body fat percentage is, and a slight lack of chest thickness which gets exaggerated due to the width and size of my shoulders. I have improved my lats, hamstrings and chest by prioritizing these weaknesses since last February, but the calves remain a challenge, especially since my hamstring size has also increased since then. Because it appeared my quads were overpowering my upper body in pictures I had taken in " contest" condition last February, I stopped training my quads intensely for several months up until late this summer and there is a much better upper body lower body balance now. During the next three months, though I will be training 3 days a week most of the time, I plan to occasionally add a fourth workout so I can do an extra day of work on the calves or chest. I have been experimenting with 20 rep sets and compound sets to try to shock the calves and induce more growth the last couple of weeks.

In my posts, I will list the exercises done in each workout plus the working sets with weight and reps, but not any warm up sets. In my nutritional post in a couple of days, I will outline my diet program, but it is very voluminous on a daily basis and I do vary my foods from day to day, so I will not be listing my daily diet after that. Instead, each week, I will post my average intakes of calories, protein, carbs and fat at the end of the week, and add any important notes for that week and my goals/targets for the next week.

As I progress, feel free to provide any input, comments, suggestions, etc. I will come back in a couple of days with my nutritional program and then post my workouts starting on Thursday.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 24, 2004)

Good luck !


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow.  You put a lot of really good detail into your setup.  This is going to be interesting to follow.  Takes a fair amount of perseverance to pre-plan and actually stick to a 22 week setup.  I am definitely interested in seeing how you integrate diet with your training setup.  Given that you have quite a few years experience, I am curiuos as to what you have found to work best or not work best supplementally.


----------



## carbchick (Oct 25, 2004)

fabulous to see you here, ego. plan looks meticulous as ever. looking forward to reading along.


----------



## Journey (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey! 
This is Kim. Looks like you've got everything planned out great!! (by the way, your outline really helped me get a grasp of so many more possibilities! Thanks!)   Your going to do great!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice plan!!   This looks like it will be a good journal to follow.

Let's see some workouts


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 27, 2004)

Very very detailed!!     I look forward to following this- Good Luck


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 27, 2004)

*Nutritional Plan:*

I have an ectomorphic body structure( with particularly long arms and legs) which has begun to develop some mesomorphic tendencies in the last couple of years. My metabolism is very fast and I stay fairly lean year round. To build muscle, I therefore maintain a diet high in carbs, primarily complex and starchy, and protein, with moderate fat intake. In the offseason and during a building phase, my ratios are in the 23-25% protein, 55% carbs and 20-22% fat ranges. 

My maintenance level is about 3900/4000 calories a day. Since June, I have eating in the 4000/4100 range with the intent of just taking it easy and staying where I was at after nine months before that of intensive building, then cutting and then building again. My bodyweight stayed in the 188-190 range. I lost a couple of pounds of water during a beach vacation in Florida ten days ago, but I have gained it back this week as I was 189 today, which is 4 pounds more than I was at this same time last year.

As I mentioned in my first post, my goal is to get to 194-197 between now and January 22nd without putting on too much bodyfat. I got to 192 1/2 last December from a 183 October starting point, but stopped there as I was getting too much of a stomach at that point. I think that with a longer building period ( and thus smaller incremental caloric increases), a leaner physique this time at the starting point and by increasing my cardio if necessary, I can get to that target range without getting that "gut" I got last year.

At 4000 calories, my daily protein intake has been about 240 grams a day, which is 1.25 grams per pound. I was up to 270 last fall which is almost 1.5 grams, but that was also at 4500+ daily caloric intakes. My carbs are generally in the mid 550s range, which is almost 3 grams per pound and works well given my fast metabolism to fuel my energy levels for my workouts, assist with post workout recovery and resist muscle catabolism. Depending on how "clean" I am eating at a given time and also how much red meat I am eating as opposed to chicken, turkey or tuna, my fat intake is generally in the 90-110 grams a day range in the offseason.

The staples of my offseason diet include the following:

Proteins: Lean red meats such as 7% fat hamburger and eye o round roast, chicken breast, canned tuna, tuna steak, whole hard boiled eggs, Myoplex Deluxe Chocolate Cream Whey protein drinks, Pure Protein Chocolate S'Mores Protein Bars, deveined cocktail shrimp.
Carbs: Baked red potatoes, pasta topped with tomato sauce, frozen bagels sometimes topped with Polaner Spreadable Fruit, raisins, salads( topped with canned tuna and fat free italian dressing), fig newtons, frozen steak fries, whole wheat waffles made from scratch, corn on the cob ( in season),spoon sized shredded wheat, cranberry juice(usually pre workout and sipped during a workout along with water) and frozen yogurt ( I am an ice cream a holic, so this is less deadly).
Fats: Eggs, unsalted peanuts, flax seed oil ( either on salads or mixed with protein drinks), red meats.

I drink usually about 16-20 ounces of Crystal Light daily and 84-128 ounces of water a day, generally more on workout days as I drink about 32-40 ounces during a workout.

My diet is challenging and also different from most "bodybuilding" diets because I am a picky eater. I cannot stand those bodybuilding staples oatmeal and rice, as well as anything with milk, butter or cheese.

I do not eat the same things from day to day, preferring to go by what I feel like eating as well as what is available in the refrigerator and cupboard. As a for instance, I ran out of chicken breast a couple of days ago and am making tuna steak and eye o round roast tonight and these will be my staple proteins along with hamburger patties I grilled last night and tuna the next couple of days until I do my monthly food shopping this weekend. I manage to my targeted goals of calories, protein, carbs and fat, but in a different way each day. I use Fitday to track my intakes as the day goes along. I will list though a sample week day meal summary for those who want to see it: 

Breakfast: (7 AM): Either pasta with sauce or two whole wheat waffles made from scratch topped with fresh or frozen strawberries, a protein source such a beef patty, chicken or turkey breast o eye o round roast, a hard boiled egg, 4 ounces of Crystal Light and enough water to quench my thirst.
9:30: Pure Protein Bar
11:00 ( on a workout day): Protein drink.
12:30: A meat protein source ( hamburger, chicken, turkey or tuna steak), frozen steak fries or baked red potato, raisins, Crystal Light and either fig newtons, graham crackers or 4 ounces of frozen yogurt. Sometimes a salad also depending on appetite.
3:00 ( not on a workout day): Protein drink
3:30 ( pre workout meal on a workout day): Bagel topped with Polaner Spreadable Fruit, baked red potato, 4 ounces cranberry juice
6:00 ( non workout day): Same as lunch except no ice cream/frozen yogurt, or pasta with meat source, baked red potato and salad.
8:00 ( workout day, post workout): Creatine in locker room along with water immediately afterwards. Then at home, protein drink, baked red potato and mix of simple carbs such as a peach or an apple and another bagel with spread fruit.
10:00: Protein meat, 1/2 to whole can of tuna, 2-3 fig newtons and possibly another red potato.

I do break one of the rules by eating complex starchy carbs here before bed, but I have found that if I eat fibrous carbs instead, I inevitably wake up in the middle of the night with my stomach growling. The potato and fig newtons seem to tide more over much better during the night.

I have a desk job, so if I do get hungry during the day, I can munch on shredded wheat and unsalted peanuts(which I keep in tupperware containers in a drawer) or eat half of another protein bar.

During the off season and during a building phase, I will usually go to a buffet restaurant once a week for lunch. The one here has a great bodybuilding menu on Tuesdays and Thursdays with pasta and hamburgers. I do not pig out, but manage my portions and eat slowly over an hour. I usually will have soup, salad, the pasta, a hamburger or two, a vegetable such as carrots, a baked potato and a small dessert. This is a full meal that helps fuel my anabolic capacities and is easy because I do not have to spend the time making all that food myself. 

My average daily totals last week were 4131 calories, 235 grams protein(22%), 576 carbs(55%) and 106 fat (23%). My target this week is 4160 calories and I plan to increase this by about 30 calories daily a week, which would take me to about 4500 by mid January. Last year, I got up to 4700 in mid December, but as I said I got too much of a gut at that level. I will play it by ear as I go along depending on the scale and how I look in the mirror. The incremental increases are not difficult as I do simple things such as adding more eggs during the day, adding another serving or two of tuna with a meal, adding a second bagel post workout or having another tablespoon of flax seed oil.

My supplements are:
Multi vitamin and mineral
400 I U Vitamin E
500 mg Vitamin C
3 GNC Amino 1000 tablets daily.
2 Cytodyne Xenadrine NRG ( thermogenic aid) taken 15/20 minutes before a workout or cardio session.
Glutamine ( 10 grams in post workout shake)
Creatine ( 7 grams post workout)
ZMA ( zinc and magnesium) taken before bed
Small amount of pro hormones to boost testosterone levels ( though this may go away soon due to the pro hormone ban just passed).


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 27, 2004)

I did not work out tonight as planned because I had an early afternoon business appointment which ran very long(the good news is I think we won the account) . I did do 20 minutes of HIT cardio this morning before breakfast. My first workout this week will be Thursday night instead. I will be starting a second week of High Volume Training, working chest and back that night.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 27, 2004)

Journey said:
			
		

> Hey!
> This is Kim.


Hi Kim, thanks for coming along for the ride!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 28, 2004)

Thursday's workout:

Chest and Back, High Volume Training, 3 working sets per exercise, 12 reps, stopping short of failure. 45 second rest periods. ( Plus or minuses mean I did more/less weight or more/less reps than the last time I did this on a high volume routine)

Chest:
Smith Machine Incline Press 75x12 90(+5)x12 100(+5)x12
Smith Machine Low Incline Press 100x12 115x12 125x12
Pec Dec Machine 60x12 60x12 50(-10)x12
Incline DB Flyes 30x12 40x12 45x12
Incline DB Press 35x12 40(-5)x12 40(-10)x12

Back:
Deadlifts 145x12 205x12 215x12
Pulldowns w/ underhand close grip 60x12 90(+10)x12 110(+20)x12
T Bar Rows w/ barbell 100x12 120x12 145x12
Weighed Chin Ups ( 4 sets) 10x6 15x6 20x6 25x5
Bent Rows w/ underhand grip 115x12 140(+5)x12 160(+5)x12
One Arm DB Rows 30x12 40x12 50(+5) x12

Last week on chest, I went pretty straight forward, starting with pressing movements and finishing with flyes. This time I pre exhausted the chest by doing the pec dec and then flyes in the middle before finishing with dumbbell inclines. On back, did more lower lat/width movements tonight since I did thickness work last week. I felt very strong, probably due to the training break during my recent vacation and also an extra day off since I could not train on Wednesday as planned. Added some weight on the back exercises.

Off on Friday, then training Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 29, 2004)

My upper back, traps and neck are tied up in knots!! It must have been a good back workout. Going to soak the muscles under a shower massage tonight.

Saturday is shoulders, biceps and forearms.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 30, 2004)

Watched the Ms Olympia, Fitness Olympia and Figure Olympia on pay per view last night. I was glad to see Iris Kyle finally win the Ms. Olympia. She had it all over Lenda Murray and unlike last year, she got the nod from the judges. Marja Lehtonen from Finland was packing some serious muscle and took third in the Lightweights.

I want to see the pictures of the day show to make sure, but it looked like Kelly Ryan got jobbed again in the Fitness Olympia. Third place and she was obviously unhappy on the stage. She was much more ripped than the top two, had a great v taper, and I thought her routine, which she always get voted down on, was great. Could have had too much makeup on. Do they vote down for that?

Off to the gym in an hour for today's workout.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 30, 2004)

Saturday's workout:

High Volume Training. 3 working sets. 12 reps. 45 second rests.

Shoulders:
DB Press  30x12   40x12  50x11(-1)
DB Seated Side Laterals  12x12  15x12   20x12
Wide Grip Upright Rows   45x12  55x12  60x12
DB Bentover Laterals  4 working sets  15x12  25x12  30x12   25x12
Rear Delt Machine  20x12  20x12  10x10
DB Shrugs  35x12  40x12  45(+5)x12

Biceps:
DB Curls seated  15x12   20x12   25x12
EZ Bar Curls   55x12  65x12  70x12
Incline Curls   10x12  12x12  15x12

Forearms:
EZ Bar Reverse Curls   55x12  60x12   65x12
Hammer Curls   15x12  20x12   25x12
Wrist Curls BB  55x12   60x12   65x11(-1)


Nothing spectacular today after a real blast on Thursday. My rear delts have been lagging behind the fronts, so I have been doing two rear delt movements most workouts recently and on lower volume cycles, skipping traps since these are very well developed.

My left trap was tied up in knots again after the workout,which leads to tightness in my neck and upper back. This has been a bother periodically since the spring and has sprung up again the last two weeks. My massage therapist worked hard on it last Monday, but the knots were back, so I made an appointment at the chiropractic office in the gym for Monday night for a diagnosis.

Sunday is legs and triceps.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 31, 2004)

*Last Week's Nutrition*

I went over on calories for the week. My target was 4160. The actual numbers:

Calories 4208 Protein 245 g (23%) Carbs 552(52%) Fat 120 (25%).

High day was Wednesday at 4485, low was Thursday 3621. I knew I was high, but ate according to appetite on Friday and Saturday, especially since Saturday was a workout day.

Target this week is 4190/4200 with a cut in the fat intake. I bought a pizza Tuesday ( the first in six months!). Its almost gone and I have chicken now too, so a bit less red meat also this week.

I was up really late watching the Mr Olympia on pay per view and then got a bit addicted to all the message boards exploding about the results. Just had breakfast. I'm going to go back to bed for a nap and will train this afternoon.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 31, 2004)

Sunday's workout: Legs and Triceps. High Volume, 12 reps, 45 second breaks

Calves:
Smith Machine Calf Raises 65x12 85x12 95x12
Toe Press on 45 degree Leg Press 5 working sets 250x12 300x12 330x12 350x12 370x12
Seated Calf Raise 4 working sets 25x12 35x12 40x12 40x12

Hamstrings:
Seated Leg Curls 5 working sets 30x12 35x12 40x12 45(+5)x12 40x12
BB Stiff Deadlifts 4 working sets 95 x12 105x12 115x12 120x12 (+1)
DB Stiff Deadlifts 30x12 45x12 50x12

Quads:
Squats 155x12 195(+10)x12 245(+10)x12
Hack Squats 4 working sets 130x12 150x12 170x11(-1) 150x12
Leg Extensions( 12-15 reps) 50x14 65x14 65x13
Leg Press 150x12 230x12 290x12

Triceps:
Skull Crushers w/ EZ Curl Bar 45x12 55x12 60x12
Close Grip Bench Press 75x12 95x12 115x9(-3)
Pushdowns 90x12 110x12 140x12

Felt some stiffness in my lower back doing barbell stiff deadlifts, so I switched to dumbbells which I feel more in the hamstrings. I switched up the order of the quad workout by doing leg extensions, then going to the leg press. I did the weights, but the last two sets of leg presses were really hard.

Got a bit of a fright during the squat routine. When I was changing the plates on the bar between sets, a 10 pound plate on the rack next to me fell off and hit the back of right leg right on the achilles tendon. Its still a bit sore now hours later. I don't think the tendon is damaged, but it makes we wonder if such a freaky occurrence like that could cause a serious injury. Makes one feel kind of vulnerable.

Cardio Tuesday morning, then weights on either Wednesday or Thursday. I have a business appointment 2 1/2 hours away in southern Delaware late Wednesday morning. If I do not get back home at a decent time or am unable to eat enough (being on the road and at the customer's mercy as to what we eat for lunch) to fuel the energy for my workout, I will have to delay it until Thursday. I have been on a chest/back, shoulders/bi cycle since early July. I am thinking of switching to the shoulders/back and chest/bi routine this coming week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 5, 2004)

Thursday workout: Shoulders and Back. Low intensity and low volume session. 15 rep sets, not to failure. 2 minute rest periods.

Shoulders:
Smith Machine Press  65x15   70x15  75x15
DB Rear Bent Laterals 15x15  20x15   25x15
DB Side Laterals seated 4 working sets  12x15  15x15  20x15  15x15
DB Shrugs  30x15  40x15  45x15

Back: 
Weighted Pull Ups  10x7  15x8  20x8
BB Bent Rows  115x15  125x15  130x15
Pulls to Front Wide Grip  60x15  70x15  85x15
Cable Low Rows  65x15   85x15  90x15
One Arm DB Rows  35x15   40x15  40x15

I am doing a low intensity "recovery" week this week. Felt burned out after Sunday's workout which ended two weeks of high volume work. I gained a pound this week, up to 190 3/4. Did cardio Tuesday morning, 25 minutes on the treadmill and 4 minutes of step ups with dumbbells. I do not know if it because of the plate hitting my foot last weekend or if the treadmill surface is too hard at that gym, but my right heel has been sore all week.

Chest and biceps on Saturday, then legs and triceps Sunday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 6, 2004)

Saturday's Workout: Chest, biceps and forearms. Low intensity. 15 reps. 2 minute rest periods.

Chest:
DB Incline Press  35x15  40x15  40x15
Incline Flyes  25x15  30x15   35x15
Hammer Strength Chest Press  70x15   90x13  70x15
Smith Machine Low Incline Press  75x15   90x15   100x15

Biceps:
Cable Curls w/ straight bar  40x15   60x15  70x15
Incline Curls  10x15   12 x15   15x15

Forearms:
Hammer Curls  10x15   12x15  15x15
Reverse Curls w/EZ Curl bar  30x15   35x15  40x15


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey Ego! 

Good to see you here - this is definately a journal to watch! Hope you don't mind me popping in to sneak a look every now and again - It is going to be thoroughly interesting to see how the other half (read: genetically lucky bugger who is an ectomorph-mesomorph) trains and eats.

Good luck with hitting your goals (although I am sure luck will have nothing to do with it).


----------



## kim (Nov 6, 2004)

Thank's for stopping into my own journals and give me some tips.  I'll keep an eyes into your journal to get inspire at what you are currently doing.  Well I guess that If I want to add some mucles, well I need someone to look up too and see how he is working his plan.

I read that Ectomorph were needing more reps then low reps like 4 to 6 rep ranges.  Is that true.

Have a great day.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 6, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Ego!
> 
> Good to see you here - this is definately a journal to watch! Hope you don't mind me popping in to sneak a look every now and again - It is going to be thoroughly interesting to see how the other half (read: genetically lucky bugger who is an ectomorph-mesomorph) trains and eats.
> 
> Good luck with hitting your goals (although I am sure luck will have nothing to do with it).


Thanks Emma. I've been following yours and Carbchick's journals too.


----------



## Journey (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey! Looks like everything is going good!! Thanks for posting such a detailed journal!! Keep up the great work! 
-Kim


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 7, 2004)

*Sunday's workout: Nutrition: Next Week's Plan*

Sunday's workout: Legs, triceps and abs. Low intensity. 15 reps. 2 minute breaks. 20 reps on quads.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 4 working sets  25x15  35x15  40x15  40x15
Smith Machine Calf Raise on a step  55x15   65x15  65x14
Toe Presses on Leg Press Machine  160x15  220x15  280x15

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls  45x15  55x15  60x15, then two sets w/left leg only
DB Stiff Deadlifts   25x15  30x15  35x15

Quads:
Leg Press  160x20  180x20  210x20
Squats  125x20  145x20   165x20
DB Lunges 12-15 reps  10x13  8x12

Triceps:
DB Overhead Extensions(two hands)  30x15  40x15  45x15
Close Grip Bench Press  65x15  80x15  90x15

Abs: Sit Ups on decline bench, hanging leg raises on chinning bar

I've been experimenting recently with doing higher reps on the quads, in part so my quads do not get too big again ( and boy they ballooned after the last two weeks of high volume training), plus I had read an article about a female competitor who had trouble getting her quads cut for contests( the same problem I have) and had gone to higher reps during the offseason as a remedy on the advice of a trainer.

That's why I went to 20 reps for quads today. But I think I used too much weight. My quads must have gotten fried on the leg press because the second set of squats got difficult at the end and then on the last set, my legs started giving out after 12 reps. I got to 20, but was totally wiped out. I had to take a break after lunges because I could barely stand up. So much for low intensity!

I have Thursday off for the holiday, so I am going to add a fourth workout this week so I can do an extra day on weaker points. I will be doing a 12 rep program this week with the goal of adding either weight or reps on the final working set which will go to total failure. The schedule will be:

Tuesday: 5 AM Cardio  5PM: Chest and back
Thursday: Calves and shoulders.
Saturday: Chest, biceps
Sunday: Legs and triceps.

*Nutrition: *
I was close to my target calories of 4190/4200 and my fat grams did fall. Actual numbers were: Calories 4162, protein 246 g(23%), carbs 592 g(56%), fat 98 g (21%). My calories were down the first part of the week, 3552 on Monday because I had a late dinner and then had to go to bed early for Tuesday cardio, and 3716 on Thursday as I just did not eat enough. I played catch up Friday and Saturday, eating every two hours on Friday. The target this week is 4220 calories.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 9, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> I read that Ectomorph were needing more reps then low reps like 4 to 6 rep ranges. Is that true.


Hi Kim, I think your question is do ectomorphs need to do more reps than 4-6?
Everything else being the same, ectomorphs should do fewer sets if they are trying to build muscle than mesomorphs or endomorphs because ectos by nature usually burn alot of energy. For bodybuilding purposes, I do not think 4-6 reps is good for anybody in the long term because I do not think that amount of reps is enough to promote muscle hypertrophy. Some may disagree, but that is my opinion. I would prefer the 6-8 or 8-10 range instead. For me personally, low reps don't do anything for my physique. When I started training again in 1999, I did mainly low rep training for 2 years and got nowhere. 12 works best for me, but it is a challenging 12 reps, not any easy set.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Ego... good luck with all your goals, will be interested to follow your progress.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 9, 2004)

Tuesday:

Cardio in the early AM: 35 minutes of moderate intensity walking on the treadmill set at a lower incline.

Weights in the late afternoon: Chest and Back, 12 reps, 3 working sets, the last set to total failure. 2 minute rest periods.

Chest:
DB Bench Press 40x12 55x12 75x12
Smith Machine Incline Press 95x12 115x12 135x13(+3!!)
Smith Machine Low Incline Press 95x12 115x12 140(+5)x12
DB Flyes 35x12 45x12 50x13(+2)

Back:
Deadlifts 155x12 205x12 245x9(-3)
Reverse Grip Bent BB Rows 135x12 165x12 180x13(+2)
Low Cable Rows 65x12 105(+10)x12 120(+5)x15(!!!!!)
DB Pullovers 30x12 45x12 60x15(+3!!!!)

This was an all time great workout. I added 2-3 reps to my previous bests on several exercises and on a cable rows, even added more weight and still did 15 reps. The reverse grip bent rows broke a barrier I had been stuck on since May. Deadlifts were down however. I was worried about this because I did cardio walking this morning and sure enough my hamstrings gave out after 9 reps. On the exercises I got 15 reps on, I will add weight the next time.

Weighed in at 192 1/4, up 1 1/2 since last week. This ties my all time highest weight set late last November, but this time, I am still trim and cut without the gut and loss of muscle definition I saw back then. I think a couple of factors account for this. I think some stress factors have been take out of my life the last year, including fewer financial worries, a place to live I enjoy more than the place I was in before, a much better gym atmosphere and a much shorter commute to the gym. Stress is definitely catabolic to building muscle. In addition, I switched my thermogenic this spring to Xenadrine NRG and this has both boosted the energy of my workouts plus helped keep my bodyfat much lower than it was before even as my total bodyweight has increased.

I still have 10 weeks to add another 6 pounds, but will try to do it slowly and watch for any undue increase in my bodyfat.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 13, 2004)

Thursday's workout: Calves and shoulders. 12 rep sets, the last set to total failure. 2 minute rests.

Calves: 5 working sets for each, last 3 to failure

Seated Calf Raise  25x12  40x12  50x17 55(+5)x13  60(+10)x8

Toe Presses on Leg Press machine 290x12  330x12  370x12  420x14(+1) 465(+45)x12



Shoulders:

Smith Machine Military Press 75x12  85x12  95x11(+2)

Clean and Press 65x12  85x12  90x15(+1)

Wide Grip Upright Rows  55x12  65x12  85(+5)x15

Rear Delt Machine 5 working sets  10x12  10x12  20x12  20x12  30x12

DB Shrugs  35x12  45x12  65(+5)x13



Very good workout. Added weight or reps on almost every exercise.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 13, 2004)

Cardio Friday night: 20 minutes of moderate intensity walking on treadmill at the apartment complex fitness center.

Saturday's workout: Chest, Biceps and Forearms. 12 reps, 2 minute breaks. Last set to total failure.
Chest:
Smith Machine Bench Press  95x12  120x12  145x11
Smith Machine Low Incline Press  95x12  115x12  145(+5)x9
Incline Flyes  40x12  45x12  55x12(+2)

Biceps:
EZ Curl Bar Preacher Curls  40x12  50x12  60x14
DB Curls seated   25x12  30x12  40(+5)x14

Forearms:
EZ Curl Bar Reverse Curls 55x12  65x12  80x20(+2)
( I didn't think I could do 85 because I thought my forearm strength wasn't there because I had just done bis. In hindsight, I could have done it as I did 20 reps at 80 before the muscle gave out).
Hammer Curls  15x12  25x12  35(+5)x14

Another super workout. Legs coming up on Sunday.

Carbs are through the roof on my diet this week, but I am still trim and energy level for workouts has been fantastic.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 15, 2004)

*Sunday's workout and Nutrition review*

Sunday's workout: Legs and triceps. 12 reps. Last set to total failure. 2 minute rest periods.

Calves:
Standing Calf Raises 45x12 60x12 75x13(+1)
Toe Presses on Leg Press 310x12 370x12 465x13(+1)

Hamstrings:
Stiff Deadlifts 115x12 155x12 195(+5)x13
Seated Leg Curls 40x12 50x12 60(+5)x9

Quads:
Squats 175x12 235x12 295(+10)x11
Hack Squats 150x12 170x12 220(+10)x14
Leg Extensions 50x12 65x12 80x12

Triceps:
Skull Crushers w/ EZ Curl Bar 55x12 65x12 80(+5)x9
Pushdowns 80x12 120(+10)x12 150(+10)x11

Very good workout, but was exhausted after the legs and had to take a 10 minute break before starting triceps as my head was spinning. The little birdie in my head was saying this is why you don't workout 4 days a week anymore...

I am going to try another week of 12 rep training this week and then take it easy the week of Thanksgiving.

Quad, hams, calves and glutes were tight and aching all day today. My massage tonight should work out those kinks.

Nutrition:
Target was 4220 calories. Actual was 4232. Protein 227 g(21%) Carbs 635(58%) Fat 100(21%). Carbs were very high, exceeding 800 on Tuesday and Thursday which were workout days. I also had buffet lunches those days at Old Country. Target this week is 4250.


----------



## kim (Nov 15, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Very good workout, but was exhausted after the legs and had to take a 10 minute break before starting triceps as my head was spinning. The little birdie in my head was saying this is why you don't workout 4 days a week anymore...
> 
> .



Hi Ego, seems that we have done the same workout.  And Oh well, legs are always killing me and getting my triceps workouts or any workouts after leg is draining so much.

Thank's for helping me with creatine.  I finally took 3 grams after my weight training and just got another 3 grams tonight. How long should I keep creatine.  I mean should I take it like 4 weeks or 6 weeks then take a break for it.  I dunno right now.

I must now read on ZMA and all the good thing about it. Do you think that after next week you'll turn back into your 20reps scheme for your legs.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 15, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Thank's for helping me with creatine. I finally took 3 grams after my weight training and just got another 3 grams tonight. How long should I keep creatine. I mean should I take it like 4 weeks or 6 weeks then take a break for it. I dunno right now.


Up until a year ago ( I started taking it 5 1/2 years ago), I was cycling it 6 weeks on, 4 weeks off. I play it by ear now, cycling it more in coordination with my training schedules. For instance, if I am "cutting", I go off it. During an intense training period, I may go on it for 3 months. I don't load and also no longer take it on non workout days, so I don't think cycling is as critical anymore in my case.



> Do you think that after next week you'll turn back into your 20reps scheme for your legs.


Yes. I will stick to 12 reps for legs this week just like the other parts. Will try to increase my weight on the leg press this week and then go to 20 the next week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 17, 2004)

Tuesday morning cardio: 25 minutes of moderate intensity walking on treadmill, working up to 4.1 MPH at the peak, followed by 4 minutes of step ups with 15 and then 5 pound dumbbells. Did not go high intensity because my calves, quads and hams still not recovered fully from first my workout Sunday and then an intense deep muscle massage on Monday evening.

Wednesday's workout: Chest and back. 12 reps, last set to total failure. 2 minute rest periods.

Chest:
DB Incline Press 40x12  60x12  70(+5)x10
Weighed Dips  10x8  15x6  15x5
Low Incline DB Bench Press 40x12  50x12  70(+10)x10
Pec Dec 12-15 reps  40x12  60x15  80x14

Back:
Weighted wide grip chins  10x8  20x 6 1/2  20x5
BB Bent Rows  125x12   150x12  180x12(+2)
BB Reverse Grip Bent Rows  125x12  165x12  185(+5)x11
Seated Low Cable Rows  65x12   105x12  125(+5)x13

Its five hours later and my upper back muscles are tied up in knots. That's a pretty lethal combination of chins, followed by all those rows. I think I'm getting psychotic, but there's only two more intense workouts and then for at least one week, I'm taking it easy. 

My weight dropped back to 190 1/2, back close to where it was two weeks ago and down 1 3/4 from last week. I certainly did not feel lighter and looked the same in the mirror. Funny thing was that during the workout, two different people asked me how I got so cut. ???? I'm thinking now that my body is reacting to going back to early morning cardio ( which I had not done since last February) by dropping bodyfat plus massages do pull water out of the muscles, so I may have lost some water weight from Monday night.

I'm fighting severe stresses on my time outside the gym. Its extremely busy at work and I'm having difficulty keeping up with the workload. I'm going to be too tired to go in this weekend after my morning workouts, so I'm going to pack my food and stay late the next couple of nights to get caught up. I also run the office football pool and this is taking up too much time with my workouts, eating, rest and keeping this journal, so I've mentally made the decision that I am not going to do this anymore after this year.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 18, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm fighting severe stresses on my time outside the gym. Its extremely busy at work and I'm having difficulty keeping up with the workload. I'm going to be too tired to go in this weekend after my morning workouts, so I'm going to pack my food and stay late the next couple of nights to get caught up. I also run the office football pool and this is taking up too much time with my workouts, eating, rest and keeping this journal, so I've mentally made the decision that I am not going to do this anymore after this year.


Not going to do what anymore?? The journal?? I hope you will still post! 

Don't push yourself too hard Ego... Make sure you get your rest!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 18, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Not going to do what anymore?? The journal?? I hope you will still post!


No! I'm giving up the football pool.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 22, 2004)

Saturdays' Workout: Shoulders, biceps and abs, 12 reps, last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Shoulders:
DB Press  35x12  50x12   55x14(+1)
Seated Side Laterals  20x12   25x12   30(+5)x10  ( This was big jump and form was not the best. I wish this gym had 27 1/2s like the gym I was in last year)
Wide Grip Upright Rows  55x12  65x12   90(+5)x13
Rear Lateral Raises on Incline Bench  15x12  25x12  30x13(+2)
Rear Delt Machine  10x12  20x12  30x14(+2)

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls   60x12  75x12   90x14(+2)
Incline Curls  15x12  20x12  25x12
Cable Overhead Curls  30x12  50(+10)x12  60x14(+2)

Abs: Hanging Leg Raises and Frog Kicks off a bench.

Like Wednesday, this was a very good workout, but outside the gym ( later on) I was wasted. Not sure if the O Word ( overtraining) was kicking in, or if I was just not getting enough sleep. Went to bed real early Saturday, 10PM, after not being able to post this workout because the server here was down..GRRRR!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 22, 2004)

Sunday's Workout: Legs and Triceps. 12 reps, last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 4 working sets 25x12 40x12 55x12 60x13(+5!!)
Toe Presses on Leg Press 310x12 380(+10)x12 465x13
Smith Machine Calf Raises 95x12 105x12 120x16(+3)

Hams:
Lying Leg Curls 55x12 80x12 95x13(-1)
DB Stiff Deadlifts 40x12 50x12 60(+5)x14

Quads:
Leg Press 220x12 280(+20) x12 350(+30)x13
Hack Squats 150x12 190(+20)x12 230(+10)x10
Lunges on an aerobic step 8x12 10x12 12x12

Triceps:
DB Overhead Extensions(two hands) 35x12 55x12 70(+5)x13
Close Grip Bench Press 85x12 105x12 125x13(+1)

Quads and calves were absolutely fried today. 

Energy level was much better today after 8 1/2 hours sleep the night before. Had my post workout meal and was able to then watch the NASCAR race without dozing off which had happened last week and on Saturday. I do need a break and this is a good time with the holiday week. Going to work out two days, Wednesday and Saturday or Sunday only, whole body, low intensity workouts with compound exercises only. Then I'll evaluate what I want to do next week.

Nutrition: Hit my calorie target and then a little bit more. Target was 4250. Actual 4276. Protein 251g (23%). Carbs 601(55%) Fat 104(22%). Protein grams were up, carbs down from last week. Went over 300 g Protein on Friday. Had a lot of chicken breast that day, including at the buffet where I went for dinner. 
Target this week is 4300.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 25, 2004)

Tuesday morning cardio: 20 minutes of HIT, interval walks on treadmill. Worked up to 4.9MPH. Then finished with fast walks up the ramp in the gym holding dumbbells for 4 minutes.

Wednesday's workout: Full Body workout. Low to moderate intensity. 12 reps on all exercises except chins. Not to failure and weights reduced from the last two weeks. 2 warm up sets and 2 working sets for each exercise. 90 second rests.

DB Bench Press( first two are warm ups) 25x8 30x5 45x12 55x12
Smith Military Press 55x8 65x6 75x12 85x12
Deadlifts 85x8 105x8 155x12 185x12
Weighted Chins 5x8 10x8 15x7 20x6
EZ Bar Curls 35x8 45x8 55x12 75x12( last couple of reps were tough, bis were fatigued from the chins)
Stiff Deadlifts 65x6 75x7 115x12 145x12
Squats 85x8 105x7 175x12 235x12 ( really fatigued after this)

Taking three days off, then will do another full body workout Sunday and then go back to the normal 3 day split routine next week. May do a light cardio session Saturday morning.

Weighed 190 3/4 last night, up 1/4 pound from last week and 2 pounds over my weight this time last year. 

My calories are behind schedule this week. Did not eat enough Tuesday and Wednesday to make up for a 3500 calorie day Monday. Mondays have been low lately because I go to bed early for Tuesday 5 AM cardio. This Monday was real tough because I had a 3 hour business appointment which ran through lunch and no one bought food in. My lunch was a take out sandwich, soup and juice at 3PM. I have not been stuffing myself at holiday dinners the last couple of years, my body is used to small feedings and it doesn't want seconds and thirds of turkey anymore. So no stuffing myself tonight. I may eat out at the buffet either Friday night or Saturday to get some extra calories.


----------



## kim (Nov 25, 2004)

I hear you with the stress Ego    Hope you can find time to relax and came back to something much more relax.  It's just crazy how we can be running everyday's.

You have a great workout program.

Have a nice rest holliday's out from all of stress.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 27, 2004)

Been resting the last couple of days and my energy level is returning. Had a really good cardio session this morning. Did 30 minutes on the threadmill in my apartment complex' fitness center and once I got going, I really pushed. Got up to 4.7 MPH, which is pretty fast on that particular treadmill.

Food shopping and laundry is done. I also made my hotel and plane reservations for my Florida vacation at the end of March and my trip to the Arnold Classic in Columbus the first week of that month.

Need to now get my meals in. I need 4600 plus to hit my 4300 average for the week. At 1950 so far and dinner is in another hour. Spending the rest of today and tonight eating, reading and maybe watching a video. This is actually my first Saturday since the spring where I was not either in the gym, at the beach or at a car race. I'm thinking I need more of these and may switch some Saturday training sessions this winter to Friday night.

Change of workout plans for tomorrow. Instead of doing a whole body and then starting my 3 way routine Wednesday, I am going to do my 4 way split, Sunday, Wednesday, Saturday and next Sunday. So tomorrow is chest and back, then either hams or calves and shoulders Wednesday. This will be high volume 12 rep week. A low rep (8-10 with heavy weights) week is coming sometime soon. I haven't done this since September, but mentally I am not ready to hop right into this next week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 28, 2004)

Sunday's workout: Chest and back. High volume. 12 reps. 3 working sets per exercise. 5 exercises for chest, 6 for back. 45 second rest periods.

Chest:
Smith Machine Incline Press  75x12  90x12  100x12
Incline Flyes  30x12  40x12  45x12
DB Bench Press   35x12  45x12   50x12
Smith Machine Low Incline Press  95x12   115x12  125x12
Compound set of Cables Crossovers and Weighted Dips:
Cable Crosses   30x12  40x12 40x12  Weighted Dips   5x8  10x6  10x4

Back:
Deadlifts   155x12   205x12  215x12
Reverse Grip Bent BB Rows  115x12  140x12  155x12
Weighted Pullups  10x8  15x7  20x7
Close Grip Pulls to Front  60x12   90x12   110x12
Seated Low Cable Rows  75x12  95x12   105x12
Weighted Hyperextensions  5x8  10x12   25x8

Good workout. Glad to be back after 3 days off from weights.
Tuesday morning is cardio, then calves and shoulders on Wednesday.

*Nutrition:*
It was a horse race the last two days, but I made my calories target of 4300 for the week. Calories: 4302  Protein 271 g(25%)  Carbs  579(53%) Fat 105(22%)

Protein was up 20 grams from last week and carbs down 22. I had alot of chicken, bluefish, turkey ( Thanksgiving and then leftovers) and additional protein drinks this week.

Target this week is 4330, up 30. This is starting week 6 of 13 for the building phase. I've sensed a bit of a plateau the last couple of weeks, but some of it may have been due to stress and/or an overtrained condition. If I still sense that I'm stagnated this time next week, I'll boost the calories by a larger increment.


----------



## Journey (Nov 30, 2004)

Your so dedicated.. I love it!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 2, 2004)

Tuesday cardio: 30 minutes of moderate intensity intervals on the treadmill. Worked up to 4.3 MPH. I got up late, so I skipped my step ups afterwards.

Wednesday's workout: Calves and shoulders, high volume training, 12 reps, not training to failure. 45 second rest periods.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 4 working sets 25x12 35x12 40x12 45x12
Weighted Calf Raises on hack squat( a new exercise. more on this later) 25x12 45x12 55x12
Toe Presses on Leg Press 4 working sets 250x12 320x12 350x12 370x12

Shoulders:
Smith Machine Military Press 60x12 70x12 75x12
Clean and Press 65x12 75x12 80x12( this was difficult)
Wide Grip Upright Rows 50x12 55x12 60x12
Seated Side Laterals 10x12 12x12 15x12 20x12
Rear Laterals 5 working sets 15x12 20x12 25x12 25x12 25x12
DB Shrugs 35x12 40x12 45x12

Calf workout was OK, pump was not the greatest. Delt workout was much better.
Weighted Calf Raises: I don't like the standing calf machine there because it does not allow a full range of motion. Doing calf raises on the Smith Machine using a step is my alternative, but I still wanted to do something where I felt it more in the calves. I had been looking at Emery Miller's website( she won the middleweight title at the NPC Nationals a couple of weeks ago) last weekend and she mentioned that she did calf raises weighted by plates hanging from a belt. This gave me an idea and on Sunday, I experimented with this standing on a platform, under the Smith Machine and standing on the hack machine platform facing the machine with my feet hanging over the edge of the platform. I felt a real burn on the last one, got a full range of motion and the plates did not get in the way like they did on the deadlift platform. So today I did this new exercise. The last set with 45 and 10 pound plates was not too hard, so I will go up the next time.

I weighed in at 191 1/2 Wednesday, up 3/4 from last week.

Doing a second cardio session Friday morning. Next week is looking very busy and I may not be able to do cardio again until next Friday.


----------



## kim (Dec 2, 2004)

You are so disciplinated and have so great workout Ego. Wow eating 4300 calories a day    Where do you put all those food     I find hard sometimes eating around 2000 calories when I'm able to do it. It's hard packing so much calories when it's almost only clean food. 

Ego, you are right now adding lbm, right, how many times cardio's a week a you doing.  From now I'm doing nothing for cardio's, well I hate it so much, but I guess it will be better if I do some, right.

Have a great training day tomorrow.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 3, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Wow eating 4300 calories a day  Where do you put all those food


 It wasn't hard once I got used to it starting 4 years ago when I decided I had to get bigger. It does take discipline and having enough time to take 20-30 minutes sometimes to eat a meal. I usually eat 5 full meals on weekdays plus 2-3 "snacks" which are generally protein bars, whey drinks or servings of dry cereal like shredded wheat or some nuts. I'm not constricted by my job on weekends, so I may get in 6 meals 2 1/2 hours or so apart. 

I'm fortunate too that I am generally very hungry in the morning and eat a large breakfast ( and if its after morning cardio, its REALLY BIG), then a protein bar 90 minutes later and sometimes a protein drink 90 minutes after that. I also work only 7 minutes from home, so I can go home for lunch and prepare a full meal there also.Thus, I am getting alot of calories in the first 8 hours of the day and not having to eat a ton at night,which helps keep the body fat in check. 

The buffet lunches once or twice a week that I mentioned at the start of the Journal also help. On those days, my caloric intake is usually closer to 5000, so I can slack off one or two other days and still hit the 4300 average.

A big issue is the cost. My monthly food bill runs $250-275. Add $36 for the buffets and then supplements like whey powder, creatine, glutamine and vitamins and its a pretty hefty monthly bill. I'm glad I have a good paying job so I can afford this expensive hobby and also one where I am sitting most of the time in an office so I can discreetly get my snacks in during the day. 


> I find hard sometimes eating around 2000 calories when I'm able to do it. It's hard packing so much calories when it's almost only clean food.


I'm a guy with a fast metabolism, so it may be a different, but my diet is not all "clean" during the offseason. First, if it was, my food bill would be much much higher and possibly unaffordable. I do include a good amount of lean red meat( much cheaper per serving than chicken and turkey), red potatoes ( a relatively inexpensive complex carb), a good amount of pasta and some cheat stuff that is not too bad for a fast metabolic bodybuilder such as fig newtons, graham crackers and either low carb ice cream or frozen yogurt. I also use the post workout "90 minute" window when the body needs simple carbs to start the healing process to throw in alot of simple carbs like fruit, bagels, potatoes and the ice cream stuff. Now, of course, when I go into a "cutting phase" starting in late January, the "cheat stuff" is gradually eliminated and the last few weeks are extremely "clean". I find it is much easier to maintain the discipline of a clean diet and do not suffer from cravings during the cutting period when I am not being too restrictive in what I eat the rest of the time.


> Ego, you are right now adding lbm, right, how many times cardio's a week a you doing. From now I'm doing nothing for cardio's, well I hate it so much, but I guess it will be better if I do some, right.


I generally do cardio once a week during the offseason and then start gradually increasing it to 3, 4 or possibly 5 days during the cutting phase. But I also play it somewhat by ear in the offseason based on my schedule, how I feel and how I look in the mirror. I will add a second session some weeks, like this week. I did not start doing cardio in the offseason until the spring of 2002 and I have found it both boosts my metabolism in the offseason( so I don't have to be so "strict" on the diet) and keeps me leaner overall so that I can do my cutting in both a shorter period of time and can cut the calories in a much smaller and more gradual fashion. Before that I was being measured at bodyfats in the mid teens at my "fattest" point. Now its 11% or 12% at worst.

My advice if you hate it, but want to do it anyway in the offseason, is to keep the sessions short, but intense and also mix in some things that are different or fun. I really don't like it either and if I spent more than 30 minutes on say the treadmill, I'd be ready to kill somebody.  Mine are generally 15 -25 minutes. If I do 30, its low intensity.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 3, 2004)

Friday morning cardio: Walking 20 minutes of high intensity intervals. Worked up to 5.1 MPH which may have been the fastest I've gone in that gym. Finished with 4 minutes of step ups on a platform using 15 lb and then 5 lb DBs.

Saturday is chest ,bis and abs. Off now to eat my last meal, need 500 calories. Then to bed at midnight, up at 7, in the gym by 8:30.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 4, 2004)

Saturday's workout: Chest, biceps and abs. High volume training. 12 rep sets. 45 second breaks.

Chest:
Incline DB Presses 30x12  40x12  50x12
Low Incline DB Press  40x12  45x12  55x12  60x12( this was a hard set)
Weighted Dips  10x5  10x5  10x3
Incline Flyes  30x12  40x12  45x9
Bench Press  105x12   115x12  120x9

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls  55x12  65x12  70x12
Incline Curls  10x12  12x12 15x12
EZ Bar Preacher Curls  35x12  40x12  45x12
Hammer Curls  10x12 20x12  25x12

Abs: Decline Bench Sit Ups, Hanging Leg Raises, Oblique Crunches and Broom stick Twists

Legs and triceps on Sunday. Quads are looking pretty big and cut, possibly due to the extra cardio day this week, two days of deadlifts recently and doing clean and presses on Wednesday. I have not done a 20 rep leg day in a month. Since I will be doing at least one week of low reps starting next week, I am going to do a 20 rep leg day tomorrow instead of 12.

I did my monthly food shopping at BJ's tonight and surprised myself. I found two Christmas gifts there when I wasn't expecting it and saved myself some hassle next week.   I'm getting all of my Christmas shopping done next Friday and Saturday and I really hate the malls, so the less I have to find there the better.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi  

I was looking here and was excited to see that your work outs remind me of some, actually a lot of mine. Boy we would make a good team 

The 4 set/12 rep work outs worked well for me. Now I always do 4 sets unless I just want to shock the muscle for a change of pace and with few exceptions like abs. Nice journal btw. Very thorough and well maintained.


----------



## LAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm getting all of my Christmas shopping done next Friday and Saturday and I really hate the malls, so the less I have to find there the better.



what don't like like shopping at KOP ? ha..ha..I hate that place I feel like a rat in a maze...

nice journal, keep up the good work !


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 5, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I was looking here and was excited to see that your work outs remind me of some, actually a lot of mine. Boy we would make a good team
> 
> The 4 set/12 rep work outs worked well for me. Now I always do 4 sets unless I just want to shock the muscle for a change of pace and with few exceptions like abs. Nice journal btw. Very thorough and well maintained.


 
Thanks. Yours is good too.

Team, huh? We could call ourselves " The LA Fitness Twins."


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 5, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> what don't like like shopping at KOP ? ha..ha..I hate that place I feel like a rat in a maze...
> 
> nice journal, keep up the good work !


Thanks for the compliment.

On the mall, yes it is King of Prussia and everything sucks about it...the traffic, the parking ( last year I got there at 9AM on a weekday and still ended up walking a half mile it seemed ) and the crowds. And believe it not, the closer one at Plymouth Meeting is even worse.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi  
When do we get some pics


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 5, 2004)

Sunday's workout: Legs and triceps. High volume. 20 reps, 60 second breaks on legs, 12 reps, 45 seconds on triceps.

Calves:
Weighted Calf Raises on hack squat 7 working sets
Toes pointed straight 20x20 30x20 40x20 45x20
Toes pointed in 50x20 60x15 50x15
Seated Calf Raises 15x20 20x20 25x20

Hamstrings:
DB Stiff Deadlifts 20x20 25x20 25x16 15x20 8x20
Seated Leg Curls 20x20 25x20 30x20

Quads:
Squats 115x20 135x20 145x20
Leg Press 150x20 170x20 190x20
Hack Squat 120x20 130x20 130x20( this set was really hard the last 5 reps)
DB Lunges onto a step 8x15 10x15 with each leg

Triceps:
Lying Extensions w/ EZ Curl Bar 45x12 55x12 60x12
DB Overhead Extensions(two hands) 30x12 50x12 55x12
Pushdowns 90x12 110x12 120x12
Close Grip Bench Press 65x12 85x12 105x12

This was an Energizer Bunny workout...I kept going on and on...11 working sets on quads with little rest between sets..finish the set, add new weight, take a breath and start the next set. After hacks, I was a bit dizzy and rested a couple of minutes before finishing with lunges. I also never do that many sets on tris. I had worked them yesterday doing chest and by the time I got to close grip benches, they were fried.

Did some posing after legs and had really good definition. The vastus medialis( the "teardrop" ) and vastus lateralis( the outer muscle) were clearly visible and separated which is unusual for me at 191 pounds and bodyfat in the double digits. Had decent, but not great hamstring/quad separation in side poses. I think the high reps today and the second day of cardio Friday helped with all of this definition.

This week is high weight, low reps (8-10). Its a Max OT format. On each exercise, 1 to 2 warm ups with light weights, an "acclimation set" with moderate weight and then two working sets with heavy weights, the last set to failure, sometimes with a spotter to help. Goal on last set is to add weight or reps to what I did the last one or two times I did this program. I do not do this program often. The last times were one week at the end of August and two weeks at the beginning of July. It will be interesting to see if I have increased my top end strength the last three months.

My schedule this week will be challenging for workouts and eating. I am on the road for work most of Monday and Tuesday, including a very late Tuesday afternoon appointment. This is my massage week, but my Monday night session is an hour later than usual. So, I can't get to bed early enough for Tuesday cardio and I may get home late on Tuesday, so Wednesday morning is also out. Right now, I plan to workout Wednesday night, do cardio Friday morning, Christmas shop late morning and early afternoon, train Friday night, off for more shopping on Saturday and train Sunday morning. I will adjust Friday and Saturday if I have to.

Nutrition:
Made my target of 4330. Actual numbers: Calories 4347, protein 248 grams(23%), carbs 595 (54%) and fat 115(23%). Protein was down from the week before, carbs up and so was fat. More red meat, including homemade tacos for dinner a couple of days this week, and I was bad at the buffet Friday night with some pot roast, french fries and fried shrimp  . There was some good fat as I am adding flaxseed oil ( 130 calories, 14 grams of fat) to my protein drinks to help get the calorie count up.

Target this week is another 30 calories to 4380. Its going to be a challenge as I will be running around a lot on Monday, Tuesday and Friday.


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> On the mall, yes it is King of Prussia and everything sucks about it...the traffic, the parking ( last year I got there at 9AM on a weekday and still ended up walking a half mile it seemed ) and the crowds. And believe it not, the closer one at Plymouth Meeting is even worse.



Isn't the Exton Mall closer than Plymouth Meeting ? I was there last month, they have changed that place a lot since I moved...


----------



## kim (Dec 6, 2004)

I can't help, but ,I just love reading your log journal's with your reflexion on everything.  Keep your good job and rock the sky by 45, but I guess you did already rock it


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi
> When do we get some pics


Don't know. Will try to work on it, but can't promise when. No roommate, no girlfriend and no friends outside the gym I want to stand in front of with a Speedo. 

I had some pictures taken in "contest" shape last February. I'll try to post some here maybe over the weekend. I hope they fit...I'm a bit of technophobe and have not figured out how to make my pics smaller.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> Isn't the Exton Mall closer than Plymouth Meeting ? I was there last month, they have changed that place a lot since I moved...


No!! I live on the border of Plymouth Township and Norristown. Plymouth Meeting Mall is 5 minutes away. Exton is a half hour at least to the west.

They totally redid the Exton Mall about 4 years ago.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 9, 2004)

Wednesday's workout: Chest and Back. 8-10 reps, 3 minutes rest periods. 3 working sets, last to failure.

Chest:
DB Bench 55x10 70x10 85x7(+1)
Smith Incline Press 95x10 135x10 155x10(+2)
Incline Flyes 40x10 50x10 60x9(+1)

Back:
Deadlifts 175x10 225x10 255x9(+1)
Reverse Grip Bent Rows 150x10 185x10 200x8(-1)
Weighed Pull Ups 4 sets 25x7 35x7 45x5 50x4
Pulldowns to Front(wide grip) 60x10 100x10 130(+10)x12

Pretty good workout. Added one or two reps on my last set of chest exercises. It actually felt good doing a powerlifting type workout. Did not have any problems either with the rotator cuff. It did feel odd taking such long rest periods after racing around in 45 seconds last week.

Its Thursday and my left calf is feeling pretty lame. I really feel deadlifts in my calves along with the hamstrings, lower back and traps. Not sure if anyone else feels this too. 

Supposed to do cardio tomorrow morning, but I will see how may calf feels when I get up. Either way, I'm taking Friday off from weights and then training Saturday and Sunday.

Weighed 191 3/4 last night, up 1/4 pound. I am running behind this week on calories and not sure if I can make it up tomorrow( on the run most of the day Christmas shopping) or Saturday. Monday I only got 3600+ and then went 7 hours without eating Tuesday because my late afternoon business appointment turned into a 4 hour negotiating session. Had a good sized lunch before that, but had to stuff myself at 8PM, 9:30 and 11:00 just to get to 4000 for the day.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 11, 2004)

Friday morning cardio: 30 minutes of moderate intensity walking on treadmill. Worked up to 3.9 MPH. 4 minutes of step ups with 8 pound dumbbells.

Saturday workout: Shoulders, biceps and abs. 8-10 reps, three working sets per exercise. Last set to failure. 3 minute rest periods.

Shoulders:
Smith Military Press  75x10  100x10  115x12(+1)
Wide Grip Upright Rows  60x10  80(+5)x10  95(+5)x9
Seated Side Laterals  20x10  25x10  30x17(+3)
DB Bent over Laterals  35x10  40x10  45x13(+1)
DB Shrugs  45x10   65x10   80(+5)x14!!!!

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls  65x10  85x10  100x9(-1)
Hammer Curls 20x10  30x10  40(+5)x11
DB Curls one drop set  25x12  10x8  5x8

Abs: Rope Crunches, decline bench sit ups, broomstick twists

No problems with the calf during cardio Friday. It loosened up overnight.
Another good weight workout Saturday. I was blown away that I added weight on the shrugs and still got to 14 reps. Adding 5 more pounds the next time.

Way behind on calories this week, but what happens happens. Will make it up next week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 13, 2004)

Sunday's workout: Legs and Triceps, 8-10 reps, last set to failure, 3 minute rest periods

Calves:
Toe Press on Leg Press 290x10  380x11  480x9
Weighed Calf Raises w/ belt on Hack Squat  45x10  100x12  145x9
( I had 3 45s and a 10 on the belt, could barely get the chain through all of this and needed help unhooking the chain when I was done. I will probably only do this with 3 plates max and higher reps in the future unless I buy a longer chain).
Seated Calf Raise  35x10  50x10 70x7(-1)

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls  45x10  75x11  90(+5)x15!!!!!
DB Stiff Deadlifts  45x10   65x10  75x12

Quads:
Squats  4 working sets  165x10  235x10   285x10  330(+5) x10
Leg Press  220x10  310x10  380(+30)x14!!!
Two laps of walking lunges in the aerobics room w/ 10 pound dumbbells.

Triceps: ( my left shoulder/rotator cuff was feeling gimpy after yesterday's shoulder workout, so I skipped skull crushers and close grip benches which I had planned on doing)
Pushdowns  100x10  140x10  170x10 ( only 3 plates short of the stack!!)  
DB Overhead Extensions ( two hands)  45x10  65x10  75x7(-4)

I'm surprised that I don't have any DOMS today( Monday). Usually after heavy squats, my quads, hamstrings and trunk area are very stiff and sore the next day, but no problems this time. 

I was very happy with the squats. Added 5 pounds from August and all 10 reps were clean. Got a bit wobbly at the top of the eighth rep, but paused, took a breath and gutted out the last 2 going all the way to parallel.

Will do one more week of this low rep routine, switching some exercises ( bent rows instead of deadlifts, hack squats in place of squats). My energy level is still excellent, so I can stand one more week of intense training.

Nutrition:
Fell a bit short of my 4380 target. Monday ( 3664), Tuesday and Wednesday were all under 4060.    For the week: Calories 4345 Protein 254 g (23%) Carbs 565(51%) Fat 127(26%). Protein was up from last week, carbs down 30 and fat up 12 grams. The fat was from flax seed oil in my protein drinks ( had 3 drinks alone on Friday as I did not have alot of time for meals because I was running around shopping), more red meat rather than chicken and the effects of having to eat a convenience store lunch on Tuesday.

Target this week is 4400 and try to keep fat % in the 22/23% range. Roasting chcken breasts and bluefish tonight as staples for the next couple of days.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 16, 2004)

Wednesday's workout: Chest and Back. 8-10 reps, 3 minute rests. Last set to failure.

Chest:
DB Incline Press 45x10 60x10 65x12(+2)
DB Bench Press 55x10 65(-5)x10 75(-10)x6
My left rotator cuff was feeling gimpy and thus I was really struggling getting the left arm up on these last two sets.
Smith Machine Low Incline Press 85x10 125x10 140x11
Pec Dec(12-15 reps, shorter rest) 50x12 70x13 80x10

Back:
BB Bent Rows 145x10 185x10 200x9(+1)
Reverse Grip Bent Rows 150x10 185x10 200x9(+1)
One Arm Rows 40x10 60x10 75(+5)x12
Weighted Chins 25x5 25x7 30x7

The left shoulder, which was not feeling good on Sunday either, was not up to par tonight. These strains on my joints are why I do not do this heavy weight training often any more. Back workout went really well though.

Weighed 192 3/4, up one pound from last week and my highest ever weight by a 1/2 pound.  And still five weeks to go. Aiming for 195-198 at the end. Stomach is still reasonably flat, with good definition in shoulders, arms, chest and quads and when I was posing after the workout, my waist still looked small in comparison to the lats, shoulders and quads.

Cardio Friday morning. This is when it gets tough. Dragging my butt out to the car at 5 AM when its 20 degrees outside.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 18, 2004)

Friday cardio: 20 minutes of high intensity interval walks on treadmill. Maximum speed of 4.7MPH. 5 minutes of fast walks up the ramp with dumbbells, 20 lbs, 10 lbs and 5 lbs. My speed was down from 5.1 MPH from 2 weeks ago. I think its the added body weight.

Saturday workout: Shoulders, biceps and abs. 8-10 reps, 3 minute rests. Last set to failure.

Shoulders:
Smith Machine Military Press 75x10  100x10 120(+5)x6
Front raise w/ bar on incline bench 20x10  30x10  40x11(+1)
Compound set of Rear Delt Machine and Rear Laterals facing down on incline bench. 5 working sets of each.
Standing Side Laterals  20x10  25x10  30x12
Upright Rows  85x10 100x10  115x9

Biceps:
EZ Bar Preacher Curls  45x10  55x10  70x8
Incline Curls  15x10  25x10  30x10

Abs: Sit Ups on decline bench and Hanging frog kicks to the side

I definitely looked bigger and thicker in the mirror today. Shoulders and lat width are visible. I'm surprised because my body has not physically reacted to low volume high weight low rep training the last couple of years.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 19, 2004)

Sunday's workout: Legs and Triceps. 8-10 reps. Last set to failure. 3 minute rests.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 35x10 50x10 70x10(+2)
Smith Machine Calf Raise on a step 65x10 95x10 120x12(+3)
Toe Press on Leg Press Machine 300(+10)x10 390(+10)x10 480x11(+2)

Hamstrings:
Stiff Deadlifts 125x10 170x10 215x12(+2)
Seated Leg Curls 35x10 50(+5)x10 65(+5)x9 
Three sets of standing leg curls.

Quads:
Leg Press 220x10 330(+20)x10 410(+30)x12!!!
Hack Squats 200x10 245(+10)x10 300x9(+2)
Leg Extensions(12reps) 50x12 65x12 80x12

Triceps:
Skullcrushers w/ E Z Curl Bar 55x10 70x10 80x8(+1)
Close Grip Bench Press 95x10 115x10 135(+5)x9

A very good workout to finish two weeks of lower rep strength training. I added weight, reps or both on almost all exercises. The 30 pound jump on the leg press was huge. I was actually scared doing the last set of hacks. The book said I did 300 the last time, but I didn't think my quads had it in me to add another 45 pound from the last set, when I barely got the last two reps up. But I threw the weight on and gutted out 9 reps. My shoulder was much better than last week, so I also did very good on triceps.

This week is a recovery week, which is good timing with Christmas on Saturday. Will be low intensity, probably 15 rep workouts. Right now the plan is Tuesday morning cardio, Weights on Wednesday night, Friday ( Christmas Eve) morning at about 6AM ( my family has Christmas dinner at 3 PM on Christmas Eve) and then Sunday morning.

Nutrition: Made my target this week of 4400. Actuals: Calories 4418 Protein 254 g(22%), Carbs 615 (56%) Fat 113(22%). Calories up about 60, carbs up, fat down from last week.

I am taking a break from targeting and calculating my intakes this week. I'll still write things down, but no measuring, no calculating totals and the like and I will eat what I want when I want to eat it. I need a break and its Christmas week. I have my department holiday luncheon Wednesday and two Christmas dinners, the second with my "second" family on Christmas night. 

I'll start up again next week with a target of 4450 or so.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 19, 2004)

*Sample "Diet"*

I got a PM about my diet and someone in my gym recently questioned how I could eat over 4000 calories a day and not get "fat". So I thought I'd post the last couple of days of what I ate as an illustration.

Friday, I did cardio at 5:30 AM and lately this has really revved up my appetite the rest of that day. Friday was no exception. I was also a bit behind on calories for the week, so I went to the buffet restaurant for dinner that night. Here is Friday December 17:

20 minutes before cardio: 2 Thermogenetic capsules.
Pre and post cardio: Apple, 2 bagels and 48 oz of water.
7:30: 2 whole wheat waffles with frozen strawberries
Myoplex whey protein shake w/ glutamine and tablespoon of flax seed
oil.
homemade taco
baked red potato
water
9:30: Pure Protein Bar
11:15: Myoplex shake
1:15: Eye O Round Roast
steak fries ( from frozen)
whole wheat toast
hard boiled egg
4 oz lite ice cream
Crystal Light
water
5:15( Buffet): Cucumber salad, white meat from baked chicken(no skin), corn bread, boiled carrots, pot roast, fried shrimp, small piece of cherry pie, small serving of soft ice cream, 16 oz of fountain Coke and water. I estimated this meal at 1962 calories  using Fitday. I ate slowly over almost 2 hours.
10:00: Eye O Round Roast
1/2 can of tuna
baked red potato
5 fig newtons
4 oz cranberry juice 
The total calories for the day was 5245 with 353 grams of protein.  My total water intake was 112 ounces. The 5245 calories made up my deficit for the week and actually put me 200 calories ahead going into Saturday.

Saturday, December 18:
7:00: Bagel with Polaner real fruit spread
baked red potato
4 oz cranberry juice
7:45 Two thermogenic capsules
8:15: Workout
Pre, during and post workout, drank 8 oz of cranberry juice and 60 oz of water.
Post workout( in locker room) Creatine and dextrose drink ( a homemade recipe of Cell Tech I found on the Internet) 
Post workout meal ( 40 minutes later): 
Myoplex Shake w/ glutamine and tablespoon flaxseed oil
bagel with Polaner spread
apple
Klondike frozen chocolate bar
3:30: Grilled lean hamburger on a roll
steak fries
raisins
salad
Crystal Light
6:00: Spaghetti w/ tomato sauce
hot sausage on a roll
baked red potato
corn beef hash
three graham crackers
8:30: chicken breast
steak fries
1/2 can tuna
whole wheat toast
4 oz cranberry juice
water
10:30:grilled hamburger patty
baked red potato
1/2 can tuna
4 fig newtons
Crystal Light
water

This was more typical of a workout day. Protein was down at 194 grams and carbs were high at 641 due to pre and post workout meals loaded with carbs. On non workout days, my protein is usually 275-300 and carbs in the 400-500 range.Total calories were 4276, which got me to my 4400 average daily target for the week. Water intake was 116 ounces.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 23, 2004)

Tuesday cardio: 30 minutes of low intensity walking. Maximum speed 3.5 MPH. Finished with three intervals of sprints(30 seconds) and walking (60 seconds) on the basketball court.

Wednesday's workout: Chest and back. Low intensity. 15 reps, not training to failure. 2 minute rests.

Chest:
Smith Incline Press  75x15  80x15  90x15
DB Low Incline Press 35x15  40x15  45x15
Hammer Strength Chest Press  70x15  80x15  85x15
Pec Dec  40x15  60x15  70x15

Back:
Deadlifts   135x15   165x15  185x15
Reverse Grip Bent Rows  115x15   135x15   145x15
Pull downs to Front(wide grip) 60x15  75x15  90x15
DB Pullovers  30x15  40x15  45x15

Tomorrow will be a new experience. I've done 5 AM cardio, but this will be the first time I've ever done a weight session at the crack of dawn. Weights early, post workout breakfast, a nap and then Christmas dinner at 4.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 24, 2004)

Friday's workout:
Shoulders, biceps, forearms. 15 reps, not training to failure. 2 minute rest periods.

Shoulders:
DB Press 20x15 30x15 45x15
Compound sets of seated side laterals and wide grip barbell upright rows:
Seated Side Laterals 12x15 15x15 20x15
Wide Grip Upright Rows 45x15 45x15 50x15

Rear Delt Machine 10x15 10x15 10x15
Bent Over DB Laterals 10x15 15x15 20x15
DB Shrugs 30x15 40x15 45x15

Biceps:
DB Curls 20x15 25x15 30x15
Cable Overhead Curls 30x15 40x15 50x15

Forearms:
EZ Curl Bar Reverse Curls 40x15 50x15 55x15
BB Wrist Curls 45x15 50x15 60x15

No trouble working out that early at 6 AM. I got to bed early last night and slept really well.

I'm surprised that I look like I've put on so much size in the last few days. Could it have been the low rep training the last couple of weeks? I have also been eating very well, as in a lot. Our department luncheon Wednesday was at an Italian Restaurant with great spaghetti and meatballs.

Christmas Eve dinner in a couple of hours. I may do a quick early morning cardio session at the complex Fitness Center tomorrow morning. Legs and triceps on Sunday.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 25, 2004)

I ate alot the last couple of days, but only really gourged myself on Christmas Eve.

Christmas Eve dinner was turkey, candied sweet potatoes, green beans, cranberry sauce, a couple of rolls and punch. I went back for seconds, but it was so much I passed totally on dessert.

Christmas dinner was two helpings of everything: lamb, boiled potatoes, salad and bread. Then apple pie and "dirt" cake for dessert. Also had a couple of glasses of cranberry juice and one glass of wine.

There are leftovers in the fridge that I'll be eating the next couple of days.

Tomorrow, I start tracking my diet again. It was nice this week getting away from the anal measuring and tracking of protein, carbs, calories, etc. This coming week's target will be 4450 calories, up 32 from the week before last.

I did not do cardio this morning. I was exhausted when I got home last night ( all that food, plus I had been up since 4AM) and ended up sleeping from midnight until 9 AM this morning. Back to the gym Sunday morning for legs and triceps.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 26, 2004)

Sunday's workout: Legs/Tris/Abs 20 reps for legs, 15 reps for tris.

Calves:
Weighted Calf Raises on hack squat 4 working sets 20x20 30x20 40x20 45x20
Toe Presses on Leg Press 120x20 160x20 200x20
Seated Calf Raises 15x20 20x20 25x20

Hamstrings:
4 Giant sets of Lying Leg Curls, DB Stiff Deadlifts and DB Lunges onto a step
Lying Leg Curls 40x20 45x20 50x20 55x20
DB Stiff Deadlifts 15x10 15x12 15x13 15x8
DB Lunges 5x10 5x12 5x13 5x8

Seated Leg Curls 20x20 25x20 25x20

Quads:
Squats 115x20 135x20 145x20
Leg Press ( feet close together) 5 working sets 130x20 170x20 190x20 210x20 230x20

Triceps:
DB Overhead Extensions(two hands) 30x15 40x15 45x15
Pushdowns 50x15 90x15 110x15

Abs: Hanging Leg Raises, Situps on decline bench and twists w/broomstick

My hamstrings look really sh**ty right now. Look flat from the side and no hamstring/quad tie in is visible. I decided to hammer them today even though its supposed to be a recovery week. Did giant sets. Pre exhausted with 20 reps of leg curls and did the SLDLs and lunges to failure.

I feel like a bit of a clown because my quads look so good right now: Large with outer sweep and cuts, but my hams are embarassing from the side. I'm debating whether to add an early morning ham workout to my schedule. Where do I work it in? Maybe Friday morning, only problem is there is only one day's rest before I hit them again on Sunday. Other possibility is Wednesday morning and then move my weight session to Thursday night instead of Wednesday, but I don't know if I want to do that. If I add the extra workout, I have to do it now because when I start adding extra cardio and tanning into my schedule in February, there won't be time for it then.

This week I up the intensity again. Going to my 12 rep routine and will try to add weight or reps from the last time, which was a month ago. It will be interesting to see how I weigh in on Wednesday. I look a couple of pounds heavier in the last week. I resisted the temptation to step on the scale last week. Promised myself to take the week OFF from all tracking.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 29, 2004)

*Over 196 Pounds!!*

Its snowing at Venice Beach!! Or is someone spiking my food with steroids ( just kidding, LOL)...Weighed in tonight at 196 1/4. *Up 3 1/2 pounds* from two weeks ago and 4 pounds ahead of my highest weight last year. Stomach is still flat, waist is slim and saw quite a nice lat flare and shoulder width when I was posing after my workout. Can I get to 198 or 199 by January 22nd???

Tuesday cardio: 15 minutes of high intensity interval walks on treadmill. Worked up to 4.5 MPH. This was slower than the 5.1 I did early this month. I think the added weight is making maxxing out on cardio harder. Finished with set ups on a platform, 4 minutes at fast pace with 8 pound dumbbells.

Wednesday's workout: Chest and back. 12 reps, last set to total failure. 2 minute rests.

Chest:
DB Incline 40x12 60x12 70x12(+2)
Incline Flyes 35x12 45x12 55x11(+1)
Smith Machine Low Incline Press 95x12 115x12 145x10(+1)
Pec Deck 40x12 60x12 90(+10)x12

Back:
Weighted Chins 10x9 20x8 25(+5)x6
Seated Cable Rows 75x12 105x12 130(+5)x14
Reverse Grip Bent BB Rows 135x12 165x12 185x10(-1)
One Arm DB Rows 40x12 50x12 65(+5)x12

Great workout. Added weight or reps from my November workout to all but one exercise. The back workout focused more on inner back and thickness movements because last week's was more a width session.

Hamstring workout next on Friday morning at dawn.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Ego, your workouts always look GREAT! You seem to be constantly improving - half your luck! Hope it continues for you.



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Weighed in tonight at 196 1/4. *Up 3 1/2 pounds* from two weeks ago and 4 pounds ahead of my highest weight last year.


Congratulations! That is what chrissy will do for you! 



> Can I get to 198 or 199 by January 22nd???


I would think it will be a piece of cake (or pie...  )!

*sigh* Ok - I admit it!! I am so sad sometimes!  

Good luck anyway - I am sure you will do it.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 30, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Ego, your workouts always look GREAT! You seem to be constantly improving - half your luck! Hope it continues for you.


 Thanks. Breaking these barriers a couple of pounds or a couple of reps at at a time.



> Congratulations! That is what chrissy will do for you!


Yep. Can we have a couple more Chrissys between now and January 22nd?? 

Deep down, I really want to get to 200, but I wonder if I can gain that much in 3 weeks without chowing down on a lot of junk and getting fat.  Its hard enough getting the calories I'm taking in right now.

200 or 205 may be a next year goal.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 1, 2005)

Friday's workout( AM): Hamstrings, 12 reps 2 minute rests

Lying Leg Curls 55x12 80x12 95x13 (1-)
Standing Leg Curls 4 sets alternating each leg with no rest periods
BB Stiff Deadlifts 115x12 155x12 195x15(+2)
Lying Leg Curls 3 sets w/left leg only failure

Saturday's workout: Shoulders, biceps and forearms, 12 reps, 2 minute rests

Shoulders:
DB Press 35x12 50x12 60(+5): Failed 55x12(-2)
Rear Delt Machine 20(+10)x12 30(+10)x12 40(+10)x10
DB Bent Over Laterals 20x12 30x12 40(+5)x13
Wide Grip Upright Rows 55x12 70(+5)x12 95(+5)x15!!

Biceps:
DB Curls 25x12 30x12 40x16(+2)
EZ Bar Preacher Curls 40x12 55x12 65x10
Incline Curls 12x12 20x12 25x14(+2)

Forearms:
Wrist Curls 55x12 65x12 75x10(+2)

On the last set of dumbbell presses, I tried 60s. But even with someone handing me the dumbbells at shoulder level( so I did not have to lift them up from my knees), I still could not press them up even once without chancing serious injury to my back by untoward cheating. But I can lift up 55s by myself and do 12 reps or more...  I may have reached my limit on this exercise and will probably just use the Smith Machine for heavy overhead pressing. 

I'm starting to increase the weights on the rear delt machine, which I had never used until two months ago. 20 pounds was hard just a few weeks ago. Rear delts are starting to sprout  I've been doing two rear delt exercises each workout the last three weeks.

Sunday is legs, tris and maybe abs.

My stomach has been upset ever since my post workout meal. I'll wait another hour and may have soup for dinner to try to calm it down. I need 4500 calories today to meet my target this week and I'm well short right now.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 3, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Legs and Triceps. 12 reps. 2 minute rests. Last set to failure.

Calves: Three Giant sets of Weighted Calf Raises on hack squat, Smith Machine Calf Raises on a step and then bodyweight donkey calf raises on a step.

Toe Presses on Leg Press: 310x12 380x12 465x14(+1)
Seated Calf Raises 35x12 55x12 62 1/2 (+ 2 1/2)x11

Hamstrings:
DB Stiff Deadlifts 40x12 50x12 65(+5)x12
Seated Leg Curls 40x12 55(+5)x12 65(+5)x10

Quads:
Squats 175x12 235x12 295x12 (+1)
Hack Squats 150x12 190x12 230x12(+2)
Three sets of dumbbell lunges onto a step.

Triceps:
Skullcrushers w/ E Z Curl Bar 55x12 65x12 75(-5)x8
Close Grip Bench Presses 85x12 105x12 130(+5)x11

No problems with the hamstrings coming off only 48 hours of rest. Increased the weight on the last set each time. I did feel the hamstrings on the warm ups and the first working set of 175 on the squats. Added one more rep to my previous high on the last set. May try 300 the next time.

On the triceps, elbows were really weak on skull crushers, so I had to reduce the weight from 80 the last time to 75 today on the last set. I barely got to the 12th rep at 65 pounds on the set before and still could only do 8 at 75. But then I had better strength on the close grips and added five pounds on the last set. Must have been a slow day to warm up the tris.

It was actually an early start to New Year's Resolution time at the gym. There must have been 30 people waiting outside the spinning room for the 9:30 class. I've never seen a crowd waiting like that at this gym for any class before. The weight room wasn't any more crowded than normal, but I'll bet its packed tonight. 

Will continue the 12 rep sequence this week, changing some of the exercises and the order.

Nutrition:
Just missed my target for the week of 4450. Actuals: Calories 4442 Protein 233 grams ( 21%) Carbs 647(57%) Fat 112(22%).

Target this week is another 30 to 4475. Three full weeks of building to go.

I think I ate some bad food either Friday night or Saturday, as my stomach seemed to have a virus most of Saturday and it was worse on Sunday. I finally felt better this morning, but my cals were barely 3500 yesterday, so I have catching up to do.

Tuesday morning cardio, then weights on Wednesday night.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 6, 2005)

Tuesday Cardio: 15 minutes of low intensity walking on treadmill. Worked up to 3.9 MPH. Then 5 minutes of walk ups on the ramp with 20 lb, 10 lb and 5 lb dumbbells. I kept this session at low intensity because my calories were way down Sunday and Monday and I did not want to burn any muscle.

Wednesday workout: Chest and Back. 12 reps, last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Chest:
Smith Incline Press 95x12 120(+5)x12 135x13(+3)
Smith Low Incline Bench Press 95x12 120(+5) x12 145x12(+2)
Weighted Dips 10x6 15x4 15x5
Incline Flyes 40x12 45x12 55x8(-4)

Back:
Weighed Pull Ups 10x8 20x7 25x7
Deadlifts 155x12 205(+5)x12 245x10(+1)
Close Grip Underhand Pulls to Front 70x12 105x12 125(+10)x14!!
T Bar Rows 40x12 60x12 75x12
Three sets of One Arm Rows, left hand only 35x12 45x12 50x12

Blew out my chest hard with the presses and then dips. Had nothing left for the flyes. Back workout also felt good. 

Weighed 195 1/2, down 3/4 from last week. The sickness, which caused me not to eat enough on Saturday, Sunday and Monday was the reason. I may boost my calories big time next week to get the building jump started again. Sixteen days to go. I want to get to 197/198.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 8, 2005)

Friday morning's workout (5:30 AM): Hamstrings. 12 reps. 

DB Stiff Deadlifts  40x12  55(+5)x12 70(+5) x14
Lying Leg Curls 55x12  85(+5)x12  100(+5)x10
2 laps of walking dumbbell lunges in the aerobics room.
Added weight on the stiff deadlifts and leg curls from last week. Hamstrings totally fried after finishing the lunges.  

Saturday's workout: Shoulders, biceps and abs. 12 reps. Last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Shoulders:
Smith Machine Military Press  75x12  85x12  95x13(+2)
DB Seated Side Laterals  15x12  25x12  30x12(+2)
Wide Grip Upright Rows  55x12  70x12  100(+5)x12
DB Bent Laterals  20x12 30x12  40x12(-1)
DB Shrugs 35x12  50(+5)x12  65x14(+1)

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls  60x12  75x12  90x16(+2)
Hammer Curls  15x12  25x12  35x16(+2)

Abs: 4 sets of sit ups on decline bench, 4 sets of hanging leg raises and 2 sets of twists with a stick.

Really good workout. Added weight or reps on almost every exercise.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 9, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Legs and Triceps, 12 reps, last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises  35x12  55x12  62 1/2x12(+1). 1 drop set of 35,15 and 10 lbs each to failure( got 10 reps on each).
Smith Machine Calf Raises  95x12  105x12  125(+5)x9
Weighed Calf Raises on hack squat  25x12  55x12  70x11

Hamstrings:
Seated Leg Curls  45x12  55x12  65x9(-1)
DB Stiff Deadlifts  40x12  55x12  75(+5)x10

Quads:
Leg Press   220x12   290(+10)x12 ( too easy)  375(+25)x16!!!
Squats  175x12 235x12  300(+5)x9
Leg Extensions  12-15 reps  50x13  65x14   80x10

Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press  85x12  105x12  130x13(+2)
Tricep Pushdowns  90(+10)x12  120x12   150x13(+2)

Finished two weeks of 12 rep training and made new highs on almost every exercise compared to November. Examples: Smith Incline Bench Press 135x10 to 135x13, Close Grip Pulls to Front 115x13 to 125x14, Wide Grip Upright Rows 90x13 to 100x12, DB Stiff Deadlifts 60x14 to 75x10, Squats 295x11 to 295x12 and 300x9, Leg Press 350x13 to 375x16 and Close Grip Bench Press 125x13 to 130x13. 

Legs were real strong today, maybe its the extra day of hamstrings?

I usually know what I am going to do this week by now, but I am still undecided. May be taking a few days off and then working out 4 days next week as I have Monday the 18th off for holiday. I'll decide and check back later today. Looking forward to massage night Monday evening.

Nutrition:Fell a little short of my 4475 calorie target. I am satisfied though because I was way behind the eight ball last Sunday when I was sick.
Actuals: Calories  4434( down 8 from last week). Protein 242 g ( up 9 g, 21%), Carbs 609 g (down 38, 54%) and Fat 125 g ( up 13, 25%). 

I'm pushing the target way up this week to 4525.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 11, 2005)

Tuesday morning cardio: 20 minutes of moderate intensity walking on treadmill. Worked up to 4.7 MPH.

I was looking a bit flat and depleted in the mirror yesterday, so I did a limited cardio session. No set ups or ramp walking or interval sprints after the treadmill.

I'm taking four days off from the weights, then training Friday, Sunday and Monday and then starting the next cycle on Thursday instead of the normal Wednesday. Volumes have been low for 5 weeks, so I will go back to high volume training the next two weeks. I'm leaning towards doing 4 working sets per exercise instead of 3 as a change of pace.

My massage therapist is probably in traction today. She earned her money last night. My traps were tied up in knots and it took alot of elbows, forearms and fingers to dig them out. My left hamstring was also very tight. I have a high tolerance for pain, but it was tough at times not to cry "uncle".

After many months of saying I would do it, I finally bought a DVD player yesterday. Will hook it up either tomorrow or Thursday. Planning on ordering some training DVDs...I hear Jay Cutler's is good and will also get Ronnie Coleman's and Markus Ruhl's.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 15, 2005)

Friday's workout: Chest and Back. High Volume Training. 12 reps, not to failure. 4 working sets. 45 second rests.

Chest:
Bench Press  105x12 125x12  135x10  125x9
Low Incline Smith Machine Press  85x12  105x12   115x11  105x9
Pec Dec  40x12  50x12  60x12  60x12
Incline DB Press 30x12  40x12  50x12  45x10

Back:
Reverse Grip Bent Rows  95x12  115x12  135x12  145x12
Pulls to Front (wide grip)  60x12  80x12  100x12  110x12
Weighted Chins  bwx5  10x5  10x6  10x5
One Arm DB Rows  25x12  35x12  40x12  40x12
DB Pullovers  25x12  35x12  45x12


This was the first "bad" workout since I can remember, maybe since last summer. I couldn't get 12 reps on the last sets of chest exercises with weights I was able to do easily back in October and November. My lower left back was tight and sore during warm ups and it didn't get any better when I started working out. So I had to lower the weights on the bent rows and skip hyperextensions and any other movement which could strain that area. I think it was because I squatted those heavy 12 reps the last two leg days. The low back was tight after my Tuesday cardio, but I thought it would get better after almost three days of rest....NOT    and it still feels weak this morning.

I could still be borderline overtrained, even after 4 days rest. I'll see how Sunday and Monday go. If its still sh***y, it may be time for another few days off.

I'm starting to work on my "cutting" diet plan which starts next Sunday the 23rd for 9 weeks. Reviewing last year's Journal and my diet logs plus some articles on contest prep I had saved. There will be some minor changes and tweaking, but not too much. Since it will be 3 weeks longer this time, the cuts in calories and carbs will be more gradual.

Weighed 196 on Wednesday night and 195 3/4 last night, which is up 1/4 from last week. Next Thursday is the final weigh in before I start cutting. Hoping for 197. I'm going to be eating big today, a rare Saturday off from the gym.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Shoulders, biceps and abs. High volume training. 12 rep sets. 45 second rests. 4 working sets.

Shoulders:
DB Presses  30x12  35x12  40x12  40x12
Front Raises w/ EZ Curl Bar on an Incline Bench 20x12  25x12  30x12
Four compound sets of Rear Delt Flyes(machine) and Rear Laterals lying face down on an Incline Bench
Wide Grip Upright Rows 50x12  55x12  60x12  60x12

Biceps:
DB Curls 12x12 20x12 25x12  25x12
Reverse Curls w/ EZ Curl Bar on Preacher Bench  20x12  25x12  30x12  30x12
Cable Overhead Curls  20x12  30x12  30x12  30x12

Abs:
Crunches, Hanging Straight Leg Raises, Bar Twists

Nutrition: Just short of my 4525 target calories for the week. Totals: Calories 4519  Protein 231 g (20%, down 11 g from last week), Carbs 638 (57%, up 29), Fat 116 (23%, down 9 grams). I want to gain a pound and a half, so I am pushing the number this week to 4600.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 18, 2005)

Monday's workout: Legs and Triceps. High volume training. 12 reps. 45 second rest periods. 4-6 working sets per exercise.

Calves:
Weighed Calf Raises on hack squat machine. 6 working sets 25x12 35x12 45x12 55x12 65x12 70x12
Toe Presses on Leg Press 5 working sets 250x12 300x12 330x12 370x12 390x12 ( upped the weight on the last two sets from what I normally do. Previous sets were too easy
Seated Calf Raises 25 x12 35x12 40x12 50x12

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls 5 working sets 50x12 70x12 75x12 75x12 65x9
DB Stiff Deadlifts 6 working sets 25x12 30x12 35x12 40x12 40x9 30x7

Quads: 
Hack Squats 5 working sets 120x12 130x12 150x12 160x12 170x12
Leg Press 150x12 210x12 250x12 290x12 300x12
Three sets of DB Lunges onto an aerobic step

Triceps:
DB Overhead Extensions(two hands) 30x12 40x12 45x12 45x12
Skull Crushers w/ EZ Curl Bar 40x12 50x12 55x12 50x12
Pushdowns 90x12 100x12 120x12

*I AM OVERTRAINED*.  A lousy workout on Friday. Monday, I had no appetite and had to force myself to go to the gym in the late afternoon.  I felt fine most of the workout...love training legs..but while working triceps my mind was wandering about how I was going to make up the lost calories I missed and about having to get up early Tuesday for a business meeting. BAD!!!

Need a break. Four more days off from the weights. Then a low intensity full body workout Saturday and then I'll start back on a normal split next Tuesday or Wednesday. I may do a light cardio session Thursday or Friday morning, but its only if I feel like it. 

This is the longest building period ( 13 weeks) I've ever done. I'm tired of eating every 3 hours and I think the long period of boosting calories each week plus the extra weight ( I'm four pounds over my previous high) has begun draining my energy. I probably also over estimated my recovery abilities. I've had fewer low intensity "recovery" workout weeks the last three or four months than before and now its catching up with me. Lessons learned....

Going to bed early tonight. Then will just rest and eat the next 3 days. No gym and staying off the computer too!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 22, 2005)

Thursday Cardio: Low intensity 15 minute walk on treadmill and 3 minutes of step ups on a bench with 5 pound dumbbells.

Saturday's workout: Whole Body workout. 12 reps. 90 second breaks. Low intensity. 3 working sets after 1-2 warm ups for each exercise.

DB Bench Press 40x12 45x12 55x12
Clean and Press 65x12 75x12 75x12
Bent BB Rows 115x12 145x12 155x12
Weighed Chins 10x7 15x7 20x7
EZ Bar Curls 45x12 60x12 75x12
Stiff Deadlifts 105x12 135x12 145x12
Squats 145x12 175x12 235x12

My energy level and appetite came back on Friday. Today was a really good workout. Did not push to any limits, but I was surprised how easy the squats were at the end. Had a great pump throughout my body when I was done, much better than the flat pancake look of last weekend. 

Weighed in at 195 last night, down 3/4 from a week ago.  Tomorrow starts my nine week "contest cut". I'll be starting at almost 3 pounds over where I started last year. My intent is to come in at 184/185 Easter Weekend ( up 2-3 pounds from last year) with bodyfat % the same as last year, better symmetry between the upper and lower bodies and the leg cuts that were missing last year.

I'll post my nine week nutrition plan either tomorrow or Monday.

We're in the middle of a major snowstorm right now. Started snowing at 11AM and six hours later there's 8 inches and its still snowing heavy. Weather Channel is saying 12-18 inches before its done. I was surprised that with the gym undoubtedly being closed tomorrow because of the snow that it was not more crowded this morning.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 22, 2005)

Good to see you back Ego! Hope your rest was restfull! 

And good luck for your 'cut', you seem to loose weight on a bulk! LOL So I imagine it will not be too difficult to drop the weight - the hard part will be keeping the muscle in the right places!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 22, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good to see you back Ego! Hope your rest was restfull!
> 
> And good luck for your 'cut', you seem to loose weight on a bulk! LOL So I imagine it will not be too difficult to drop the weight - the hard part will be keeping the muscle in the right places!


Thanks Emma. Yeah, I know..I'm weird..I was losing a pound a week last year at 4000 calories.

I am going to have to watch the legs. They bulked up last year as I did more and more cardio. There is a stairclimber at the new gym called The Gauntlet that some of the pros have said is great in a pre contest cut, especially for the hams and glutes. I'm going to try it, but need to make sure it doesn't start bulking my thighs.

I'm so jealous of you Aussies. Its snowing here..a blizzard...I was watching the Australian Open tennis last night... Sunny and 78 degrees F in Melbourne...wish I was there.....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2005)

Last week's nutrition: Calories 4546( up 30 from last week, but short of the 4600 target.) Protein 234 grams(20%, up 3 grams), Carbs 626(54%,, down 12 g), Fat 131 (26%, yikes!).


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 23, 2005)

*Nine Week Nutrition and Cardio Plan*

Here is my plan for the next nine weeks leading up to Easter weekend, when I hope to be in "contest" condition. Then its on to the Florida beaches the following week!

My starting weight is 195. Right now, I am shooting for 184/185 at the end with 5/6% bodyfat, which would be a net gain of 2 to 3 pounds over 2004. The numbers could change slightly depending on how things go as I get closer to the end. This year's program is slightly modified from last year as it is three weeks longer.

I use a "staging" program in which changes are implemented in stages throughout the time period. It is a bit more gradual than last year because of the longer time frame. The basics are the same with only some very minor tweaks. The whole process is dynamic and further changes may be made as I go along based on how I look and what has occurred to that point.

Last year, I graded myself at 88. The problems were a lack of symmetry between the upper and lower bodies, poor quad definition and a lack of chest thickness when I cut down. The first problem hopefully has been solved as I have really worked on bringing up the upper body the last nine months. My quads right now are much more cut than at this point last year (the teardrop muscle is still clearly defined even at my current "bulked" level), so this problem should be less problematical this time around. The chest I am going to have to keep an eye on as I go.

Here's the plan week by week.

Week One (1/23-1/29)
1. Cut calories by 200 to 4350 and carbs by 2%.
2. Start cleaning up the diet over the next two weeks. Winding down and eliminating breads( except for bagels in the pre and post workout meals), sugars, protein bars and fruit juice( except for small amounts pre and during my workouts).
3. Increase glutamine intake from post workout only to 10 grams daily.

Week Two(1/30-2/5)
1. Cut calories by 100 ( 2%) to 4250 and carbs by another 2%. Increase protein intake.
2. Increase thermogenic intake to daily from the present pre cardio and pre workout only.
3. Start tanning once a week.

Week Three( 2/6-2/12)
1. Cut calories by 100 (2%) to 4150 and carbs another 2%.
2. Add a second cardio session.
3. Diet is almost totally "clean" by now. Primary red meat is Eye O Round Roast. Lean red hamburger will be limited to very occasional "cheat" meals. More yams now in place of red potatoes. Much more fibrous vegetables and salads than in the off season. Pasta limited to an occasional breakfast meal.
4. Increase intake of Branched Chain Amino Acid tablets from 4 to 6 daily.
5. Increase water intake to 1 1/2 gallons a day.

Week Four(2/13-2/19)
1.Cut calories by another 100(2%) to 4050 and carbs by 2%.
2.Eliminate egg yolks. Whites only.

Week Five(2/20-2/26)
1. Tanning increased to twice a week.

Week Six (2/27-3/5)
1. Cut calories by 50 to 4000. Increase protein intake.
2. Eliminate creatine.
3. There is the possibility of some "cheat" days at the end of this week. I will be traveling to the Arnold Classic in Ohio starting Thursday. Eating will be the best I can. Will be carrying food and protein powder and will hopefully find some "clean" eating restaurants to eat in.

Week Seven (3/6-/3/12)
1. Cut calories to 3900. Carbs may be reduced also by 2%, will play by ear depending on how I look and feel. Could also institute carb cycling if necessary. If so, there will be no more than 2 low carb days in a row.
2. Reduce workouts to twice a week, whole body workouts.
3. Start reducing sodium intake by eliminating condiments and salad dressings( substituting red wine vinegar which has almost no sodium.)
4. Add cucumbers dipped in white vinegar as a natural diuretic.

Week Eight(3/13-3/19)
1. Add a third cardio session if necessary.
2. Eliminate tuna in a can and switch to distilled water to reduce sodium intake further. Add lemon juice to the water as a diuretic.
3. Low intensity weight workouts.

Week Nine (3/20-3/26)
1. Reduce calories to 3800 if necessary.
2. Reduce water intake gradually so that it is almost nothing by the end of the week.
3. Protein sources are strictly chicken and turkey breasts, fish and egg whites.
4. Workouts will be very low intensity. Upper body only. No leg training.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 27, 2005)

Tuesday morning cardio: 15 minutes of HIT on the treadmill. Worked up to 4.5 MPH for one minute intervals. ( Didn't have much time. Spent 10 minutes clearing MORE snow and ice off the car from ANOTHER overnight snowfall and drive to gym was slow because the streets weren't plowed. GRRR... )

Wednesday workout: Chest and Back. 12 reps. 2 minute rests. Last set to failure. Goal is to increase weight or reps from the last time. Volume was higher than normal for this rep sequence.

Chest:
DB Bench Press 40x12 55x12  75x9(-1)
Smith Incline Press 95x12  115x12   135x14(+1)
Smith Low Incline Press 95x12  120x12  145x9(-3)
Cable Crossovers  30x12  50x12  60x14

Back:
Deadlifts  155x12  205x12  245x9(-1)
Reverse Grip Bent BB Rows  135x12   165x12  185x13(+2)
Cable Rows  75x121  105x12  125x15(+2)
T Bar Rows  40x12 65(+5)x12  80(+5)x14
DB Pullovers  30x12  45x12  65(+5)x9

My push ( chest) movements were weaker than my last workouts using these exercises in October and November, but other than deadlifts, I made impressive gains on the pull( back) exercises.  

Energy level is back. I slept well three nights in a row and was roaring to get back in the gym by Wednesday night.

Scale was weird. Weighed in at 196 1/4, up 1 1/4 from Saturday even though my calorie intake started dropping on Sunday.  The only thing I can think of was as my body started recovering over the weekend and early this week, it started regaining some of the muscle ( and water??) it lost in its overtrained depleted state. Last year, I lost over 2 pounds after the first full week of cutting and 5 pounds the first three weeks. This year should be more gradual and I'll see what my weight is next week for a better indicator.

I have also noticed that my thirst and thus water intake has been going through the roof both out of the gym and in it the last few days. When I was practicing posing after my workout (in which I drank 48 ounces of water), I had cuts in the shoulders and back,  but the quads were totally blurred out.  They had been much more cut when I started the workout. It dawned on me that this may be a sign that I hold alot of my water in the legs, something I will keep an eye on as I start cutting up.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 29, 2005)

Friday and Saturday workouts: 12 reps, 2 minute rests. Last set to failure.

Friday: Hamstrings
Lying Leg Curls 55x12 70x12 85x12 1/2 ( Couldn't quite get the 13th rep all the way up!!!)( + 1/2 )
Seated Leg Curls 45x12 55x12 65x13( +3)
DB Stiff Deadlifts 40x12 55x12 75x13(+3)

Saturday: Shoulders, biceps, forearms, abs

Shoulders:
DB Press 35x12 50x12 55x13(+1)
Seated Side Laterals 15x12 25x12 30x15(+3)
Wide Grip Upright Rows 55x12 70x12 100x13(+1)
Rear Delt Machine 20x12 30x12 40x12 (+2)
DB Bent Over Laterals 20x12 30x12 40x15(+2)

Biceps:
Cable Curls 50x12 80x12 100x14
Incline Curls 12x12 20x12 25x11(-3)

Forearms:
Reverse Curls w/ EZCurl Bar 55x12 65x12 85(+5)x10

Abs: Hanging Leg Raises, 5 sets tucked and 4 sets with legs straight out, Two sets of twists w/ a stick.

Real good workouts for the hamstrings and delts. I really feel the hamstrings contracting much more using dumbbells for the stiff deads instead of a bar and my weights and reps are improving each workout. I started at 55 pounds and maxxed out at 10 reps in August. Friday I got 75 for 13. 

I am right on target nutrition wise for the week and I can see some tightening in my physique starting to show.

Sunday is legs and triceps. If I feel good on warmups and acclimation sets, I want to add some weight to the squat.

Next week is looking very busy at work. I have either meetings or customer appointments every day through Thursday. I had to cancel my Monday night massage. I can't workout Wednesday or Thursday because I may be getting home late, so my schedule will be cardio Monday morning (doing the best I can less than 24 hours after a leg workout), tanning Monday night, then weights on Tuesday night, Friday afternoon( taking an off day from work) and Saturday morning.


----------



## Journey (Jan 30, 2005)

Your so dedicated and Detailed! I love it! Thank you for all your help and for keeping such a great journal! Your going to kick ass at the beach  
-Kim


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 30, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Friday: Hamstrings
> Lying Leg Curls 55x12 70x12 85x12 1/2 ( Couldn't quite get the 13th rep all the way up!!!)( + 1/2 )
> Seated Leg Curls 45x12 55x12 65x13( +3)
> DB Stiff Deadlifts 40x12 55x12 75x13(+3)
> ...


Arggg... You never stop amazing me. You are CUTTING and you are pulling off 5 more reps for some of your exercises!!  Congratulations.

I hope next week is not too busy for you.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Your so dedicated and Detailed! I love it! Thank you for all your help and for keeping such a great journal! Your going to kick ass at the beach
> -Kim


Thanks Kim for the encouragement!

Kick ass? I'm such a non violent person. Unless of course someone kicks sand in my face, LOL.

I would settle for a couple of whistles from the women.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... You never stop amazing me. You are CUTTING and you are pulling off 5 more reps for some of your exercises!! Congratulations.
> 
> I hope next week is not too busy for you.


Hey, Emma. I'm trying....seriously, its only been one full week. If I'm pushing these same weights and reps a month from now, that would really be headline news. 

Things are looking up a bit on the job front. I found out today that I do not have to go to the Tuesday meeting after all, so I will have more time now to prepare for Wednesday and Thursday. Today was bad though eating wise. My meeting ran long, so I had to grab takeout sandwich, soup and chips for lunch.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Legs and Triceps. 12 reps. 2 minute rests. Last set to failure.

Calves:
Toe Press on Leg Press Machine 310x12 380x12 475(+10)x10
Weighted Calf Raises on Hack Squat Machine 4 working sets 25x12 50x12 70x12 75x15
Seated Calf Raise 4 working sets 35x12 55x12 60x8 50x7

Hamstrings:
Seated Leg Curls 45x12 55x12 65x11(-2)
DB Stiff Deadlifts 40x12 55x12 75x14(+1)

Quads:
Squats 175x12 235x12 300x12(+3)
Hack Squats 150x12 190x12 230x13(+1)
2 laps of walking lunges with 10 lb dumbbells in the aerobics room

Triceps:
Skull Crushers 55x12 65x12 80(+5)x8 (more on this later)
DB Overhead Extensions(two hands) 35x12 50(-5)x9 ( more on this too)
Pushdowns 50x12 100(-20)x12 130(-20)x12

Monday Morning Cardio: 15 minutes of low intensity walking on treadmill followed by 3 minutes of step ups on a bench with 5 lb dumbbells.

Leg workout was excellent. Added another rep on stiff deadlifts, even with only one day's rest on hamstrings. On squats, I did not add weight because I had maxxed out at 9 reps at 300 lbs three weeks ago. Kept the weight the same and got up to 12 reps.  

On the skull crushers, the 65 pound set was easy, so I added 5 pounds to the 75 I did on January 2nd for the last set. I had actually done 80 for 9 reps in November. On about the 4th rep yesterday, I felt a crack in my left elbow just above the bone behind the forearm as I bought the bar down. It got worse on the next reps even though I stopped short of a full extension at the bottom, so I stopped after 8 reps to avoid worsening the injury. The elbow was still cranky on overhead extensions, so I quit after two weak sets and did pushdowns instead. I reduced the weight from normal and felt a lot less stress on the elbow. 24 hours later, it feels OK now, but I may not do barbells for the chest tomorrow night if there is any stress and discomfort in the arm.

Cardio this morning was no problem. Legs did not feel too tired from yesterday. 

Tuesday night is chest and back. Its a day early and will be my fifth straight day of either weights or cardio. With my calories dropping again this week, I do not want to overtrain, so I plan to take it easy and stop short of failure tomorrow. I can then crank the intensity back up on Friday and Saturday after two days off.

Nutrition: Hit my calorie target right on and carbs were actually less than I planned on. Calories: 4358 ( target was 4350). Protein 246g (22%, up 12 grams from last week), Carbs 598(54%, down 28 from last week and 12 less than the 610 target) Fat 112 g (23%, down 19 grams from last week, but at 23% is higher than I would like).

This week's targets are 4250 calories with carbs in the same 595/600 range as last week, more protein and less fat. Thermogenics will now be taken every day.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Jan 31, 2005)

MMM this journal is hardcore.  
How are ya


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 31, 2005)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> MMM this journal is hardcore.
> How are ya


Hey Lis...feeling great.


----------



## Journey (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh no!   I didn't mean kick ass literally.. I mean your BODY is going to kick ass    and i'm sure you'll get a couple of   from the ladies!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 1, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I didn't mean kick ass literally.. I mean your BODY is going to kick ass  and i'm sure you'll get a couple of  from the ladies!


 I knew what you were saying, I was having a little fun with you.

I do like to have fun with the whole "beat somebody up" stereotype of bodybuilders. A couple of weeks ago, a lady in my gym who I had never seen or spoken to said something to that effect about me being able to beat people up and even asked point blank when the last time I was in a fight. 

It would actually take a lot for me to try to punch somebody out.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 2, 2005)

Tuesday's workout: Chest and Back. Low intensity. 15 reps. 2 minute rests.

Chest:
DB Inclines 30x15 35x15 35x15
DB Low Incline 30x15 35x15 40x15
Compound set of Pec Dec and DB Low Inclines 3 sets

Back:
Weighted Pull Ups (close grip) 4 working sets 10x7 15x7 20x6 25x6
Seated Cable Rows 5 working sets 60x15 80x15 85x15 90x15 75x15
Bent BB Rows 105x15 120x15 125x15
Three sets on arm rows, left arm only 25x15 30x15 35x15

Once I got warm, my left elbow was fine on the chest presses. I didn't want to spend alot of time in the gym, so I did compounds to finish the chest and stuck to three movements for the back( plus one for the left side only), with some extra sets on the first two exercises. As I am starting to lean out, I did the five sets of cable rows to work in some detail in the middle back.

Weighed in at 195 1/5, down 3/4 from last week.

Been on the road for lunch today and Monday. Keeping it pretty clean with turkey sandwiches and soup and should be the same tomorrow. Tuesday, I had lunch at Old Country Buffet as I have been doing, but ate less and kept it clean:two burger patties, but no roll, spaghetti with vegetarian sauce, white meat from baked chicken, lots of carrots and zucchini, cucumber salad and NO DESSERT.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 5, 2005)

Friday's workout: Shoulders, biceps and triceps. 12 reps. Two minute rests. Last set to failure. Some drop and Giant sets thrown in to save time and add variety.

Shoulders:
Smith Machine Press 75x12 85x12 95x16(+3)
DB Seated Side Laterals 3 drop sets of 15/8 lbs, 20/10 lbs and 25/10 lbs.
4 Giant Sets for rear delts: Bent Laterals on incline bench, rear delt machine and DB Bent Over Laterals. All 3 exercises in a row with no break.
DB Shrugs 35x12 50x12 70(+5)x13

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls 60x12 75x12 90x12(-4)
Incline Curls 12x12 30x12 25x13(+2)
Cable Overhead Curls 30x12 50x12 70(+10)x10

Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 85x12 105x12 130x15(+2)
Seated Dip Machine 110x12 130x12 140x8

Shoulders were strong, the biceps weak. There was no problem with my elbow area on triceps. Got up to 15 reps on close grip bench, so I will go to 135 next time. One "plate" on each side.  

Change in plans. I got to the gym much later than I wanted( food shopping and other errands) yesterday and there was no way I could get back in today at 8AM and train legs intensely. So I am off today and then training legs Sunday afternoon.

Diet is close to plan. Calories are a bit behind and will try to make it up today. Macros are right on. Fat intake down to 21%.

BJ's Wholesale is making my diet life difficult. Two weeks ago, they were out of chicken breasts, which meant I had to pay more money to buy smaller packages at the regular food store. Friday, they had no canned tomato sauce, no Eye O Round Roast and no Tuna Steak. Had to buy Swordfish instead, which is less tasty and more expensive.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 6, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Legs and abs. 12 reps, 2 minute rests. 20 reps on squats.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 4 working sets. 35x12  55x12  62.5x13  65x8
Weighed Calf Raises on hack squat machine 35x12  70x12  75x18(+3)
Smith Machine Calf Raises  95x12  105x12  125x12(+3)

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls 55x12  75(+5)x12  85x15(+2.5)
BB Stiff Deadlifts   115x12  155x12   195x16(+3)

Quads:
Leg Press  230(+10)x12  300(+10)x12  390(+15)x13
Squats  20 reps  105x20   125x20  145x20
Three sets of dumbbell lunges onto an aerobic step

Abs:
Situps on decline bench, hanging leg raises and twists with a bar

Good workout. Added weight or reps on almost all exercises. Quads have been looking pretty big, maybe too big, in comparison to upper body, the last few days, so I did 20 rep squats rather than hacks or squats with lower reps.

Expected schedule this week: Cardio Tuesday and Thursday morning, Weights Tuesday night, Friday and Sunday. Massage on Saturday morning and tanning one night during the week. Its getting busy.

Nutrition:
Hit my targets for the week.  Calories  4218, protein 250 g (23%, up 4 grams from last week), Carbs  596(56%), Fat 99 g (21%, down 13 grams).

This week, target calories are 4150, carbs 585. Diet is getting pretty clean with less red meat, more yams and fewer red potatoes, more fibrous vegetables and salads. I am baking a turkey breast tonight which will be a staple this week along with chicken breast, canned tuna, Eye O Round Roast and swordfish steaks. Water intake increasing to 1 1/2 gallons.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 9, 2005)

Tuesday morning cardio: 30 minutes of moderate intensity walking on treadmill. Steadily increased the incline until it hurt, which was at level 7. Maximum pace 3.7 MPH. Finished with 3 minutes of walk ups on the ramp with dumbbells.

Tuesday night workout: Chest, Back and Abs. High volume training. 12 rep sets. 45 second rest periods.

Chest:
Smith Incline Press 75x12 90x12 100x12
Incline Flyes 30x12 40x12 40x12 then a drop set of 30lbs, 15 lbs and 8 lbs to failure.
DB Bench Press 40x12 45x12 45x12 ( pecs totally fried by now)
Cable Crosses 30x12 50x12 60x10

Back:
Reverse Grip Bent Rows 95x12 140x12 150x12
Seated Cable Rows w/ underhand wide grip 75x12 95x12 105x12
T Bar Rows 40x12 60x12 65x12
Weighed Hyperextensions 10x10 15x8 15x5
DB Pullovers 25x12 35x12 45x12

Abs: Three sets of hanging leg raises, 2 sets of twists w/bar ( wanted to do decline sit ups too, but TWO people were already on the bench)

My metabolism is starting to race with my body weight starting to come down and the thermogenics kicking in. I flew through the chest workout. The rest periods felt like 15 seconds, not 45 and I was going like a maniac even though the intent was not to train to failure. Lower back felt a bit tight, probably not fully recovered from Sunday and then the affects of high incline walking Tuesday morning, so I did a bit less for back than I normally would on a high volume day. 

Weighed in at 194 1/4, down 1 1/4 from last week. Another cardio session tomorrow morning at dawn.


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey there Ego. How tall are you BTW?


----------



## Journey (Feb 10, 2005)

Good job on the workouts and weight loss!   Keep it up!!! You'll be on   at the beach!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 10, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Hey there Ego. How tall are you BTW?


I'm 5' 6 1/2".


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 10, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Good job on the workouts and weight loss! Keep it up!!! You'll be on  at the beach!


Thanks!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 10, 2005)

Thursday morning cardio: 35 minutes of moderate intensity walking on treadmill. 5 minutes more than Tuesday, increased incline to #8 and maxxed out at 4.1 MPH. Finished with 3 minutes of step ups on a platform with dumbbells.

Friday night is shoulders and biceps, then a massage Saturday morning.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 12, 2005)

Friday's workout: Shoulders, biceps, forearms. High volume training. 4 working sets for most exercises. 12 reps. Stopping short of failure. 45 second rests.

Shoulders:
DB Presses  30x12  35x12  40x12   40x12
Incline Front Bar Raises on incline bench ( 3 sets)  20x12  25x12  30x12
Wide Grip Upright Rows  50x12  55x12  60x12  60x12
Rear Lateral Raises on Incline Bench( 5 working sets)  15x12  20x12  25x12  25x12   25x12
Upright Rows  55x12  60x12  70x12  80x12

Biceps:
DB Curls Seated  15x12   20x12  25x12  25x12
EZ Curl Bar Preacher Curls  30x12  35x12  40x12  45x12
Cable Overhead Curls  20x12  30x12  30x12

Forearms:
Wrist Curls  50x12  55x12  60x11  55x12

An exhausting workout...too exhausting. Its tougher working out on Friday night after working 5 days rather than getting a good nights sleep and training Saturday morning.

I am holding a ton of water...maybe too much.   I was posing after the workout. Definition is really coming in in the upper body, but I can see especially in the side chest a film of water that is blurring the muscles when looking close up and totally washing out the legs.   I am wondering now about this 1 1/2 gallons a day water thing that alot of people advocate when cutting. Its killing my appetite ( calories are going to down from target this week) and may be causing all of this water retention. The question is whether this is temporary thing that will cure itself or not. I'm still 6 weeks out, but I am rethinking the amount of water I will be drinking. 

Anybody out there who has done this and had a similar or dis similar reaction?


----------



## LiftinBear (Feb 12, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 6 1/2".


 
Yikes...I'm 5'7"...and at 168...need more calories I guess...Have a good weekend


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 12, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Yikes...I'm 5'7"...and at 168...need more calories I guess...Have a good weekend


I started training again full time in March 1999 at 170 pounds and bodyfat around 25%. A little over 3 years later( June 2002), I was 175 with bodyfat in the teens, but had just made the transition from training almost exclusively with low reps ( which I began to realize was not working) but was still not eating enough, eating too much bad stuff, not following proper pre and post workout nutritional procedures and doing no cardio offseason. 

Improving my diet, sharply increasing calories and getting carbs pre workout and carbs plus whey post workout and adding one day of cardio offseason resulted in my weight going to 183 in June 2003, 188 June 2004 and a reasonably cut 194 right now.

If you want to build mass, you HAVE to have the calories.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 13, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Legs, Triceps and Abs. High volume training. 12 reps. 45 second breaks. 4 working sets most exercises.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 25x12 35x12 40x12 40x11
Toe Presses on Leg press 5 working sets 250x12 300x12 330x12 370x12 390x12
Weighted Calf Raises on hack squat machine 25x12 50x12 60x12

Hamstrings:
Seated Leg Curls 5 working sets 30x12 35x12 40x12 40x12 40x10
DB Stiff Deadlifts 5 working sets 25x12 30x12 35x12 35x12 35x12

Quads:
Squats 3 working sets 155x12 195x12 245x12
Hack Squats 120x12 130x12 140x12 140x12
Leg Extensions 35x12 50x12 50x12 50x12

Triceps:
Two Hand Overhead Extensions 25x12 35x12 40x12 40x10
Pushdowns 5 working sets 70x12 80x12 90x12 100x12 100x12

Abs: Sit ups on decline bench, crunches and twists with a bar.

I'm PSYCHED! Posing after my workout in the aerobics room, I took off my shirt and even after drinking a lot of water before and during my workout, I had clearly visible six pack abs!  This is MUCH earlier than last year and I'm still somewhere around 193 pounds. Now this was after training abs and a massage yesterday which probably pulled some water out of me, but this is still a very good sign at still six weeks out. 

This coming week will be a low intensity week with weights. Then I can go hard again the week starting Monday the 21st. After that, training will be less frequent the rest of the way due to my trip to the Arnold Classic the following week and then a planned cut to 2 days a week of whole body workouts after that.

Nutrition:Calories were below target, but otherwise I was very happy with my ratios and the results showed in the mirror this morning. Calories: 4046 ( 104 below target, got only 3500 last Monday and 3700 Wednesday). Protein 257 g ( 25%, very good), Carbs 565 (55%, 20 grams below target), Fat 91 (20%, very good here). Water intake averaged 144 ounces, short of the 1 1/2 gallon target. 

This week's targets are 4050 calories, with carbs in the same general area as last week also. The initial plan also said egg yolks would be eliminated starting this week, but I almost eliminated eggs from my diet last week anyway, so no real change here either.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 19, 2005)

Its been a hectic last few days. Time to play catch up. This week's workouts:

Tuesday morning cardio: 10 minutes on the Gauntlet stair climber at level 3. This thing kicked my a**, but it was more on the hamstrings, quads, calves and glutes. Didn't get a real cardio heart thumping "rush". Then did 15 minutes of intervals on the treadmill getting up to 4.5 MPH.

Wednesday workout: Chest, back and abs. 15 reps, 90 second breaks. Low intensity.

Chest:
DB Low Incline Presses 30x15 35x15 35x15
Decline Flyes 20x15 25x15 30x15
DB Incline 25x15 30x15 35x15

Back:
Weighted Chins 10x8 15x7 20x6
Deadlifts 125x15 145x15 165x15
3 Compound sets of Pulldowns and DB Pullovers
One Arm Rows 25x15 30x15 30x15, then two drop sets for left side only.

Abs:
Two sets of Sit Ups on decline bench and two sets of twists with a bar.

Friday morning cardio:
40 minutes of interval walking on treadmill, 2 minutes high, 2 minutes low. Worked up to 4.2 MPH and incline at level 8.
4 minutes of step ups with dumbbells onto a raised aerobic step

Saturday workout: Shoulders, biceps and triceps. 15 reps, 90 second rests. Low intensity

Shoulders:
Front raises with a bar on an incline bench 15x15 20x15 25x15
DB Press 20x15 30x15 35x15
DB Bent Over Laterals 15x15 20x15 25x15
Rear Lateral Raises facing down on incline bench 15x15 20x15 20x15
Standing Side Lateral Raises 12x15 15x15 20x15
Wide Grip Upright Rows 45x15 45x15 45x15

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls 50x15 60x15 65x15
Incline Curls 10x15 12x15 12x15

Triceps:
Close Grip Bench Press 65x15 80x15 85x15
Pushdowns 50x15 90x15 110x15

Threw in some exercises like decline flyes and front raises that I normally don't do. Also, did the front raises first to pre exhaust the front delts before doing presses.

I couldn't believe how crowded the gym was this week...Are people keeping their New Year's Resolutions? Wednesday, I parked farther away than I ever had before and today, the lot was filled again. An instructor did say that Wednesday's crowd was the "I missed Valentine's Day (Monday) workout and now I feel guilty about all the chocolate I ate" people.  

Its been hectic for me the last ten days and I haven't had time to post all week. A deal at work that I have been working on since last September got hot and heavy. The company finally accepted our offer and then wanted to close real quick, so I worked late 4 nights the last two weeks. We closed on Thursday and Friday was spent getting after closing stuff done. I was exhausted, slept in this morning and went to the gym later than normal. I did triceps today so I can shorten Sunday's workout. NASCAR season starts tomorrow with the Daytona 500. Can't miss that!  

No visible physique improvements this week. Calories will be about 100 below plan. Carried food to work, drank alot of protein drinks and did the best I could under the circumstances. The stress probably didn't help things either. Weight was the same as week before at 194 1/4.


----------



## Journey (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry things got stressful at work!  Maybe the calm will set it now! Congrats on the earlier post about the cleary visible 6 pack!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 20, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Sorry things got stressful at work! Maybe the calm will set it now! Congrats on the earlier post about the cleary visible 6 pack!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 20, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Legs and abs. 15 reps for calves and hams, 20 reps for quads, 2 minute rests. Low intensity ( I thought!)

Calves:
Smith Machine Calf Raises  45x15  55x15  65x15  70x15  70x15
Weighted Calf Raises on Hack Squat Machine  20x15  35x15  50x15  65x15
Seated Calf Raise  25x15 35x15  40x15

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls  45x15  50x15  60x15
Stiff Deadlifts  75x15  85x15  95x15  95x15

Quads:
Squats  105x20  125x20  135x20
Leg Press( feet close together)  130x20  170x20  200x20  230x20
Leg Extensions( 15 reps)  35x15  50x15  50x15
Two laps of walking DB lunges in aerobics room

Abs: 4 sets each of situps on decline bench, crunches and hanging frog kicks to the sides.

I can't help it. It was leg day and I couldn't make myself take it easy. The last 5 reps on the last set of squats were murder and I could barely walk when the lunges were done.

Back to full intensity this week. It will be a 20/15/12 routine this week. Haven't done this since October..yikes! It will be interesting what kind of weights and reps I can pull. On one hand, I'm still 3-4 pounds heavier than I was then, but this will be the fifth week of lower and lower carbs, so how will my energy level be?

Nutrition: Calories were down about 70 from last week. Calories 3974. Protein 250 g (25%, down a bit from last week) Carbs 567g (56%, the same), Fat 83g(19%, down 8 grams). No dietary changes planned this week.

I am starting to get ravenously hungry at times. Is my body is starting to react or revolt to the reduction in calories? Its 9PM. I've had 3 meals since 2:30, the last 90 minutes ago and I am STARVING AGAIN.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 24, 2005)

Monday morning cardio: 15 minutes of high intensity intervals on treadmill at the complex Fitness Center( it snowed overnight and I didn't feel like clearing off the car).

Tuesday morning cardio: 30 minutes of moderate intensity interval walking on treadmill at LA Fitness. Worked up to 4.5 MPH.

Wednesday workout: Chest and back. 20/15/12 routine. Last set to total failure with goal of increasing weight or reps from the last time. 2 minute rests.

Chest:
Smith Machine Inclines 95x20 115x15 135x14(+2)
Incline Flyes 30x20 45x15 50x13(+2)
DB Low Incline Press 40x20 50x15 55x12
Cable cross overs: two sets of triple drops.

Back:
Deadlifts 155x20 190x15 215(+5)x13
Reverse Grip Bent Rows 120x20 155x15 170x13(+2)
Low cable rows 70x20 95(+5)x15 115(+5)x15
Weighted Chins 15x6 20x6 25x4

Energy level was initially very high. On Smith Machine inclines, I was powering the bar up very quickly and easily. But by the time I got to the low incline presses, the sets got very hard and my recovery times between sets had to be extended. I was absolutely wasted after the deadlifts. I still added weights and reps on the back movements, but between sets, I was feeling the effects of a sustained period ( 5 weeks) of reducing carbs.

My physique did look much better than last week. I'm really tightening up, especially in the upper body, but keeping my size. I think I do need to start taking my own advice to others and start ignoring the scale.  Weight was 194, almost the same as last week, but much more defined.

I'm 4 1/2 weeks out. It looks like I may come in at 187 or more when this is finally done. That would be just fine if I am ripped and cut at that level.  

Cardio again Friday morning, weather permitting...its snowing AGAIN  . Then shoulders and biceps, maybe forearms or abs Friday night. Massage on Saturday morning, so off day from weights.

Got the word today that a company consolidation is coming at work. I had been expecting it and it was confirmed today that our department is being moved into downtown Philadelphia later this year. What it means is that my cozy 7 minute commute to work, eating lunch at home, and a boss who lets me set my own hours around my cardio and workouts, could be history, replaced by a 30 minute plus train ride each way, having to carry food or eat out at lunch, not getting to the gym until early evening if at all and having to deal with more stress overall. This could mean this is the last season that I can do this really intense dedicated bodybuilding thing.  If that's so, I'm staying positive and want to go out with a bang!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 27, 2005)

Friday morning cardio: 20 minutes low intensity walk on the treadmill. Worked up to 3.5 MPH.


Friday workout: Shoulders, biceps and forearms. 20/15/12 2 minute rests. Last set to failure.

Shoulders:
Smith Machine Press  70x20  95x14  100x11
Clean and Press  45x20  60x15   80x13
Seated Side Laterals  12x20  20x15  25x20(+4) ( I wish the gym had 27 1/2 pound weights. 30 is too much to do without excessive cheating, but I got up to 20 reps using 25s).
DB Bent Over Laterals  20x20  30x15  35x14(+4)
DB Shrugs  30x20  45(+5)x15  55(+5)x14

Biceps:
EZ Bar Curls 55x20  65x15   75(+5)x20 ( where did that come from??)
Incline Curls  12x20  20x15   25x11

Forearms:
EZ Bar Reverse Curls  45x20   65x15   80x18(+2)
Wrist Curls  45x20   55x15  60x14

Sunday's workout: Legs, triceps, abs. 20/15/12 2 minute rests.

Calves:
Seated Calf Raises 15x20  30x15  45(+5)x10
Toe Press on Leg Press  230(+30)x20   320x15   390(+10)x10
Weighted Calf Raises on Hack Squat  25x20  60x15   75x14

Hamstrings:
Stiff Deadlifts  95x20   115x15  130(+10)x16
Lying Leg Curls  35x20  55(+5)x15  85(+10)x14

Quads:
Squats   165x20   205x15  255(+10)x14
Hack Squats  100x20  160(+10)x15   230(+20)x12
2 sets of DB Lunges onto an aerobic step

Triceps:
Lying Extensions w/ EZ Curl Bar  30x20  35(-10)  40(-10)x14
( this is putting too much stress on the left elbow which I strained a couple of weeks ago, so I am going to stop doing these for awhile. I dropped the weight, but still could do only partial reps and tris were not really worked)
Close Grip Bench Press  75x20  95x15  110(+5)x13
Pushdowns  50x20  80x15  130(+20)x14

Abs: Three sets each of Hanging Leg Raises, straight legged and tucked, crunches and twists with a bar.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 27, 2005)

Sweet Jesus, your logs are really detailed.  That is awesome.  The high volume work looks like it would make for some nice pumps.  I think I may try this for a workout or two. 


> Friday morning cardio: 20 minutes low intensity walk on the treadmill. Worked up to 3.5 MPH.


This is my kind of cardio, except I would be going more like 3 mph   


> Lying Extensions w/ EZ Curl Bar 30x20 35(-10) 40(-10)x14
> ( this is putting too much stress on the left elbow


Giving it some time off is probably a really good call.  When you decide to get back to it, you might try Tate Presses and see if they don't feel a good measure better on the elbow.  I certainly find them preferable to any other extension/pushdown.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Feb 28, 2005)

Your workouts looking as excellent as always Ego!!  There are some impressive additions on your last session! I don't know how you do it! (well, ok - so it is obviously hard work and good nutrition... but it is still damn impressive!  ).



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Got the word today that a company consolidation is coming at work. I had been expecting it and it was confirmed today that our department is being moved into downtown Philadelphia later this year. What it means is that my cozy 7 minute commute to work, eating lunch at home, and a boss who lets me set my own hours around my cardio and workouts, could be history, replaced by a 30 minute plus train ride each way, having to carry food or eat out at lunch, not getting to the gym until early evening if at all and having to deal with more stress overall. This could mean this is the last season that I can do this really intense dedicated bodybuilding thing.  If that's so, I'm staying positive and want to go out with a bang!


 Arggg.. That is horrible news!!  Is there any way you can get around it - could you ride a bike to work or something? What about joining a gym closer to your work so you can head straight from the gym to work in the morning?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 28, 2005)

*Pictures are Coming!*

I've made arrangements for pictures to be taken the Saturday ( March 26) before Easter, so that is my targeted peak day. I will post the pictures sometime in the day or two after that.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 28, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Giving it some time off is probably a really good call. When you decide to get back to it, you might try Tate Presses and see if they don't feel a good measure better on the elbow. I certainly find them preferable to any other extension/pushdown.


Thanks. I'm not familiar with Tate Presses. Is there somewhere you can direct me to to find out what they are?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 28, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Your workouts looking as excellent as always Ego!!  There are some impressive additions on your last session! I don't know how you do it! (well, ok - so it is obviously hard work and good nutrition... but it is still damn impressive!  ).


Thanks. I wasn't too surprised about the legs, but the strength on the biceps was totally out of the blue, especially since I had just done back less than two days before.

I may pay for it today, as I feel serious DOMS this morning in my upper legs and hips.


> Arggg.. That is horrible news!!  Is there any way you can get around it - could you ride a bike to work or something? What about joining a gym closer to your work so you can head straight from the gym to work in the morning?


 Riding would be nice, but its too far, too dangerous and it would burn too many calories. The weather here is also very extreme....very hot and humid in the summer, cold and snowy in the winter( we're getting our third snowstorm in ten days later today  ).

There is a Ballys near there, but I hate that chain( the atmosphere is terrible) and was finally glad to get out of there  nine months ago. I do have a paid up lifetime membership that doesn't cost me anything, so it will be an option as an occasional last resort. Now if LA Fitness opened a place downtown, then that may be an option. The whole move thing is still months away, so I'll not chill over it too much right now.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Feb 28, 2005)

Last week's nutrition: Calories 3993, 20 more than week before. Protein 252 grams (25%), carbs 562 g (56%), fat 84 g (19%). All were close to last week's. Fat grams were actually in the 60s a couple of days midweek, so I did add some whole eggs back at the end of the week and had a buffet dinner ( no dessert)Saturday. I did see an increase in upper body definition during the week and weighed myself at 192 on Sunday morning.

This week I am setting soft targets of 3950 calories and 550 carbs, but I will be in Columbus for the Arnold Classic Thursday through Sunday, so precise tracking may will be difficult. Usually when I travel, my food intake drops, so this may not be a bad thing.

Doing a full body workout Wednesday afternoon, then no weights until next Monday. Cardio is up in the air due to the weather. Tuesday morning doesn't look good because of the snowstorm going on right now, so may postpone it until Wednesday morning. If my hotel has a treadmill, will try to get a session or two in there too on the weekend.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 28, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'm not familiar with Tate Presses. Is there somewhere you can direct me to to find out what they are?



Sure, check out elite fitness systems (home of westside barbell).  The are named after Dave Tate.  To explain them simply, just do an elbows out extension on an incline bench.  Your elbows point out to the left and right of you with hands outstretched.  Just do an extension lowering the DB's to your chest and press back up.  There are pictures, I just can't seem to find one.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 2, 2005)

Missed Tuesday morning cardio. We had 9 inches of heavy wet snow Monday and Monday night. Did cardio this morning. My legs still did not feel recovered from Sunday's 20/15/12 torture chamber workout, so I kept the intensity down. I did the same 20 minute routine I did last Friday and then finished with some step ups on a high platform.

Had a very low carb yesterday and it wasn't really planned. It was very busy for me at work due to the consolidation stuff going on ( had an update meeting on this in the morning) and me getting loose ends tied up before I took the rest of the week off. Didn't eat much during the day and got out late. My car was also having new tires put on, so I had to carry lunch. Before my last meal at 9:30 last night, I was at only 215 grams of carbs for the day, which is way low for me. I did carb up at that meal and ended up at slightly over 300. Today will be much much higher.

I have alot to do today and this will be my last post until I get back from Columbus on Sunday. Need to food shop, get stuff from the cleaners and start packing. I am going to workout mid afternoon, whole body ( if my legs can stand it) low intensity workout and then get to bed early so I can leave before sunrise tomorrow. My hotel room has a full kitchen and microwave, so I will be carrying food as well as protein bars and protein powder. The hotel website says there is a Hometown Buffet nearby, which is good and also a Ballys and Lifetime Fitness. The other hotels in that chain that I have stayed at all had fitness centers, so I would be surprised if this one did not. Either way, I should get in at least one morning cardio workout while I'm there.

Talk to ya all next week.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 7, 2005)

Wednesday March 2 workout: Whole Body workout, 60 second rests, 12 reps. Low intensity 3 working sets each exercise

DB Inclines  35x12  40x12  45x12
Weighted Chins  15x6 20x6  25x5
Reverse Grip Bent Rows  115x12   125x12   135x12
DB Shoulder Press  25x12  35x12  40x12
DB Curls  15x12  25x12  30x12
Close Grip Bench Press  75x12   95x12  105x12
Stiff Deadlifts  105x12   125x12   130x12
Squats  125x12  165x12  235x12


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 7, 2005)

*Trip to the Arnold Classic*

The trip went fairly well. I enjoyed the stay there overall, but there were a couple of bothers, some of which were my fault for bad planning.

The drive to Columbus was rough. I got behind on preparing and packing on Wednesday, so I only got about 4 hours sleep before packing and leaving early Thursday. I was going into a strong wind and hit a snow squall on the way, plus had to stop twice at rest stops to take naps so the drive took almost 10 hours. Got to the hotel at almost 5 o'clock exhausted and starving even after eating three times on the trip up. There was a great Hometown Buffet restaurant near the hotel, so I had dinner there and went to bed at 9:30.

Did early morning cardio at Ballys, had breakfast and then went to the Expo. Walked around the booths for awhile, watched the pre judging for the women's competitions and then went back to booth meeting and greeting. Talked to alot of people, took many pictures and got several signed pictures from pro and amateur competitors. These are the ones I remember and/or got pictures from: Bob Cicherillo, Alissa Carpio, Angela Monteleone-Semsch, Melissa Frabielle, Tara Sciotti, Tazzie Colomb, Lisa Marie Bickels, Cassandra Floyd, Sara Morin, Stan McQuay, Alti Bautista, Frank Sepe, Jennifer Searles, Stephanie Collins, Dana Della Valle and John Hansen, Mr Natural Olympia. I bought John's book, Natural Bodybuilding, which he personally autographed.

I carried a protein shake and a bar, but I was starving again, it was 4:30 and the women's show at the Auditorium started at 7. Eating fast food downtown was not something I wanted to do 3 weeks out and having "cheated" by eating at McDonalds on the trip up, so I decided to go back to the hotel, get a good nutritious dinner at Hometown and skip the Friday night women's show.

Saturday, I went to both the pre judging and the finals for the Arnold Classic men's bodybuilding. It was an all around disappointment. My tickets cost $125, for which we got 75 minutes of prejudging and a night show that was less than 2 hours and included many minutes of non bodybuilding stuff. I was disappointed greatly by the quality of the physiques. Only one person, I thought, was near or better than the level of development and conditioning I saw at the Olympia. Several, including Gustavo Badell and David Henry, missed totally on their tanning preparations, so that they looked totally washed out under the lights in the prejudging. Dexter Jackson won, but I thought he was not near where he was at the Olympia. He may have crossed the line in that he was several pounds heavier than at the Olympia and lost some of his crisp definition, but it was still enough to win. Chris Cormier was flat again in the upper body just as at the Olympia and got a gift in taking second place. Gustavo looked a bit blocky and again may have gotten too big. Lee Priest and Melvin Anthony looked really good in 4th and 5th and I thought Darrem Charles got jobbed for 6th. He was bigger, which for him worked(unlike the others) and the only one I thought who looked better than at the Olympia. He should have been second, or third at worst and definitely ahead of Cormier. Tonie Freeman (10th)looked great with good size upper body, great legs and a very small waist. I think not having a reputation kept him out of the top 8.

I left before dawn Sunday and had a much quicker trip back, with the wind at my back and no traffic. 

Next year, if I go, I will do it differently, getting there a day or two earlier, doing the night show only on Friday, skipping the men's pre judging and doing the Expo Saturday and Sunday.

I did enjoy seeing many women in the crowd proud to show off their muscles with bare shoulder and bare backed dresses. Muscle looks good on men AND women.


----------



## Journey (Mar 7, 2005)

Ego! Sorry your trip was on the crappy side! But i'm glad you got to go and experience some of the excitement!!  Great news hearing the ladies were showing of muscle!! It's a b e a u t i f u l thing!  And thanks for the critiques of the competitors from your point of view! Just wish I could of been there!  Did you tell Stan you've got a friend that thinks he's  !!  LOL


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 7, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Just wish I could of been there!


 You're gonna be there next year, even if we have to have Arnold fly his jet down to pick you up! 
'

Did you tell Stan you've got a friend that thinks he's  !! LOL[/QUOTE] I thought about, but didn't want to embarass him. He was also very busy at the ProLab booth. I was fighting with people just to get his attention and get a picture.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 7, 2005)

Last week's nutrition: I did pretty good considering I was away Thursday, Friday and Saturday. I had two breakfasts at Bob Evans( pancakes and fatty meats  ) and a McDonalds stop( hamburgers, chicken nuggets and small fries) on the Turnpike going up. Prepared a couple of clean home cooked meals in the hotel room and though I ate dinner three nights at Hometown Buffet, I kept the portions small, ate slowly and ate only clean food(lots of baked chicken without the skin, boiled carrots, cucumber salad, soup, baked potatoes, corn bread, pot roast on Friday and no desserts). Target for the week was 3950 calories. Actual based on Fitday, Nutritiondata.com and my best guestimate on portion sizes was 3849. Protein 239 g (25%), Carbs 541(55%), Fat 89 (20%).

This week, I am shooting for 3850-3900. Carbs have been coming down each week and I am going to ratchet it down further this week. I weighed 191 1/2 this morning fresh out of bed and 192 before my late afternoon workout, compared to 193 last Wednesday afternoon. No visible physique improvements in the last ten days. This week, all condiments are eliminated( now the chicken breast is REALLY going to be tough to take! ), adding cucumbers dipped in white vinegar to start the diuretic process. Last week, I had one weight workout and two cardio sessions. Since it was almost a rest week, I am going to do 4 weight sessions starting today through Sunday and three cardio, the first of which was this morning. The weight split will be what I was doing last summer to prioritize the hamstrings and chest: Monday Chest and back, Wed Hamstrings, shoulders and abs, Saturday Chest and biceps, Sunday Legs, tris (and abs if my energy allows it). Doing 20/15/12 again. I will post today's workouts on Tuesday...its bed time  .....back to the real world of work tomorrow.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 8, 2005)

Monday morning cardio: 45 minutes of moderate intensity interval walks on treadmill. Worked up to 3.9 MPH.

Monday late afternoon workout: Chest, back and obliques. 20/15/12, last set to total failure, trying to add weight or reps compared to the last workout. 2 minute rests.

Chest:
DB Incline  45x20  50(-5)x15  60(-5)x13 ( left elbow was straining on the first set, so I lowered the weights after that)
DB Low Incline  40x20  50x15  55x14(+2)
Cable Crossovers  30x20  40x15  50x10
DB Bench Press(12-15 reps) 20x15  30x15  35x15

Back:
Weighted Chins  5x7  10x7  15x5
Weighted Pull Ups(close grip) 15x7  20x6  25x5
Pulls to Front 70x20  90x15  110x14
Seated Cable Rows  70x20  95x15  120(+5)x11
Bent BB Rows  115x17  125x15  140x12 ( my back was already fried, so I had to lower substantially the weights from my 2/23 workout here)
DB Pullovers  15x20  30x15  45x15

Obliques: 3 sets of both standing and bentover twists with a bar.

This was a really hard workout. Energy level was down( affects of now 7 weeks of reducing carbs??? plus cardio in the AM??  ) and I felt especially dead trying to recover between sets. Gutted it out and my back looked really wide in post workout posing as I did three width movements.

Cardio tomorrow morning is off. The weather here was totally strange today. Monday, it was 66 degrees, felt like early summer. A monster cold front came through this morning. It rained first and then by early afternoon it was snowing like Siberia. Its now 15 degrees with 35 MPH winds and the sidewalks, steps and roads are all iced up. Until the sun starts melting the ice tomorrow, there is no way I can walk to my car, much less try walking across the parking lot at the gym without chancing breaking a leg. This has been an absolutely weird last few weeks around here weather wise. 3 weeks to vacation and sunny Florida!   

Wednesday night is hamstrings, shoulders and abs.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks good Ego. Have fun with the Hams, Shoulders and ABS.
Talk to you later


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks, LB.


----------



## Journey (Mar 9, 2005)

Just think of the beautiful beach as you knaw on the undressed chicken parts  

Only 3 weeks!!  You got this!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 9, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Just think of the beautiful beach as you knaw on the undressed chicken parts
> 
> Only 3 weeks!! You got this!


Thanks for keeping my spirits up. Am I suffering from male PMS????


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 10, 2005)

Your doing awsome ego..this is a very impressive journal, keep up the great work!!  BILLIE


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 10, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Thanks for keeping my spirits up. Am I suffering from male PMS????


LOL - Hmm... Now that you mention it - possibly!! You seem to have the major symptoms - tiredness, hunger, unwillingness to eat 'healthy' foods (that chicken breast just doesn't taste the same!!)... Also - You say you are feeling the need to use diuretics...  a little cycle related 'water weight'??!! 


Don't worry Ego - As a female I can tell you that it is nothing a little chocolate, pie and ice-cream will not fix!  




 Keep it up! You are doing GREAT and you are almost there!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 10, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> LOL - Hmm... Now that you mention it - possibly!! You seem to have the major symptoms - tiredness, hunger, unwillingness to eat 'healthy' foods (that chicken breast just doesn't taste the same!!)...


 Yeah and I'm getting bitchy too! 


> Also - You say you are feeling the need to use diuretics...  a little cycle related 'water weight'??!!


 Hope not..if so, I'd be the headline news.


> Don't worry Ego - As a female I can tell you that it is nothing a little chocolate, pie and ice-cream will not fix!


 Emma, do you have a camera in my apartment? I ate frozen yogurt post workout yesterday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 10, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> Your doing awsome ego..this is a very impressive journal, keep up the great work!! BILLIE


Thanks Billie. You're awesome too.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 10, 2005)

Wednesday's workout: Hamstrings, shoulders and abs. 20/15/12, last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Hamstrings:
Lying Leg Curls 35x20 55(+5)x15 85(+10 !!)x13, then two triple drop sets of 50#,30# and 15#.
DB Stiff Deadlifts 30x20 45(+5)x15 55(+10)x13

Shoulders:
DB Overhead Press 35(-5)x20 40(-5)x15 50x15(+4!!) (Left elbow was gimpy on warmups and the first working set, but it felt fine on the 40s, so I went for it on the last set.) 
Clean and Press 45x20 60x15 85(+5)x14!!
DB Side Laterals 12x20 20x15 30(+5)x8 (had to cheat a bit)
Wide Grip Upright Rows 45x20 60(+5)x15 75(+5)x15!!
Bent Laterals 20x20 30x15 35x10(-4)
DB Shrugs 30x20 45x15 55x11(-3)

Abs: Three supersets of situps on decline board, crunches and bentover twists with a bar.

A super workout, much better than Monday. Added weights AND reps on almost all exercises, even at a getting depleted 190 pounds coming off a low carb day on Tuesday. Only ran out of gas a bit at the end. I think my rear delts and traps were burned out by the Clean and Presses and maybe the wide grip upright rows as assisting muscles.

I'm starting to do some minor carb cycling, working in low carbs on off days. Tuesday was under 400 and I'm around 400 today. Wednesday was close to 600 with more normal eating plus carbs pre and post workout. I did treat myself to some simple carbs like frozen yogurt after the workout as a reward. Weighed 190 1/4 pre workout, down from 192 Monday evening. My appetite is falling off. I think the appetite suppresent in the NRG thermogenic is kicking in. I'm taking 4 tablets a day now instead of 2.

I am going to start eating more turkey breast. The chicken breast is wearing on me and I can't stand eating it more than once a day. 4 ounces of chicken has 34 grams of protein and 1 gram of fat, while the turkey has 29 protein and 9 fat, but is much tenderer and tastier. The added fat may not hurt as I have been running at 15% fat intake most days and can cut it even further by not putting flax oil in some of my drinks and taking walnuts out of my salads.

Friday morning is cardio...hams are still feeling fried from last night's workout  ...treadmill is going to be torture... and then chest and biceps on Saturday morning.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 11, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I'm starting to do some minor carb cycling, working in low carbs on off days. Tuesday was under 400 and I'm around 400 today. Wednesday was close to 600 with more normal eating plus carbs pre and post workout.


Arggg... That is so annoying - It is so unfair what is is 'low carb' for you!  I wish my low carb days could be 400g of carbies! 

LOL - Think of all the oaties! I would be in HEAVEN!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 11, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Arggg... That is so annoying - It is so unfair what is is 'low carb' for you!  I wish my low carb days could be 400g of carbies!


Ah Emma, count your blessings. I'm a 40 something geezer who looks like a human fire hydrant with bags under my eyes. You're a 20 something ( or teen something??) sexy lady with the brain I wish I had.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 12, 2005)

Friday morning cardio: 20 minutes of moderate intensity walking on treadmill. Then 10 minutes of set ups on a raised platform(8 steps) with 15 and 5 lb dumbbells.

Saturday's workout: Chest, biceps and forearms. 20/15/12, last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Chest:
DB Bench Presses  40x20  50x15  70x13(+1)
Smith Incline Press 95x20  115x13(-2) 135x10(-4)
Incline Flyes  30x20   45x11(-1) 50x10(-3)
Pec Dec Flyes  12-15 reps   30x15  50x15  70x12

Biceps: 
EZ Bar Curls  55x20  65x15  85(+10)x18!!
Hammer Curls  15x20  25x15  35x13

Forearms:
EZ Bar Reverse Curls on preacher bench  25x20  30x15  35x13
Wrist Curls 45x20  55x15  65(+5)x12


Good workout. I can't believe how strong my biceps have been the last couple of workouts.  

Looking much tighter the last couple of days. Two weeks until pictures.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 13, 2005)

Sunday's workout: Legs, triceps, abs. 20/15/12, last set to failure. 2 minute rests.

Calves:
Toe Press on Leg Press  230x20   330(+10)x15  390x14(+4)
Weighted Calf Raises on Hack Squat  25x20  60x15  80(+5)x14
Seated Calf Raises  15x20  35(+5)x15  45x13(+3) followed by one triple drop set

Hamstrings:
Stiff Deadlifts  95x20  115x15  140(+10)x16!!
Seated Leg Curls  20x20  30x15  45x14

Quads:
Squats   165x20  205x15  265(+10)x12
Leg Press  190x20  260x15  340(+20)x15!!!
Leg Press(feet close together) 12-15 reps  230x15  250x15
Two sets of lunges onto a step

Triceps:
Close Grip Bench  75x20  95x14  115(+5)x9
Pushdowns  50x20  90(+10)x15  140(+10) x12

Abs: Hanging Leg Raises, straight legged and tucked, Situps on decline board, twists with a bar.

Made several new highs today. The workout was brutal and exhausting. This will be my last full out workout before the picture taking in two weeks. Upper body size is being retained and the cuts are coming along, but legs have not improved last couple of weeks. Abs coming back in after disappearing a bit due to all the eating out last weekend.

This week's schedule( could be subject to change): Cardio Tuesday, Wednesday and Sunday morning. Weights: Whole body workouts, low to moderate intensity, Wednesday night, Saturday morning.

Nutrition: Pretty close to my targets for the week. Calories: 3794, Protein 261 g(27%), Carbs 534 (55%), Fat 80(18%). This week, I want to be in the 3750-3800 range. Carbs will be cycled with low carb days on Monday and Friday and intake overall should be down from last week. I am switching to distilled water( lower sodium) and adding lemon juice (diuretic).


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 14, 2005)

*Low carbs, clean eating, but low calories too!!*

I just had my last meal for today and wanted to post what I ate today as it was rather unique.

It was a planned low carb day and I decided to stay under 300 as it was an off day and make it a totally clean day. Here's what I ate:

7:15: 2 whole wheat waffles with frozen strawberries, 2.5 oz turkey breast, 2 egg whites, 4 oz Crystal Light and 1/4 cucumber.
9:30: 8 oz. spooned sized shredded wheat
11:15: Myoplex Deluxe protein drink, salad with 2 oz turkey breast and 2 oz raisins
1:00: 3 oz 7% lean hamburger, 5 oz baked russet potato, slice of whole wheat toast and 4 oz Crystal Light
4:00 Myoplex protein drink
5:45: 2.5 oz 7% lean hamburger, 2 oz turkey breast, slice of whole wheat toast, salad with 1/4 cucumber and 4 oz Crystal Light.
7:30 Tanning
8:15 Myoplex protein drink with tablespoon of flax seed oil, 4 oz baked red potato and 2 egg whites
9:30 3 oz Tuna steak, 1/2 cup steamed broccoli, 2 egg whites and 4 oz baked red potato.

Drank 120 ounces of distilled water so far and working on another 24 oz bottle.

This all worked out to 2719 calories (LOW!!), 252 g protein(38%), 292 g carbs (41%) and 65 g fat (22%).

In bed in a few minutes at 10:30. Up at 4:30 tomorrow morning for cardio. I am always hungry after early morning cardio, so I will not skimp on the carbs at breakfast and the rest of the daylight hours. I have calories to play with because today was so low and I only ate 3560 yesterday. I have lots of turkey breast, broiled fish, baked red potatoes and yams already prepared in the refrigerator. It will be a reasonably, not TOTALLY, clean day.

Next planned low carb day is Friday.


----------



## Journey (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey! Things look great!  Sorry I haven't responded to your journal more! I am definately keeping up with it though!  (schools driving me bonkers! ) Anyhow, keep up the great work and don't knaw your arm off tonight    Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Kim. I always know you're there in spirit.

Change in plans for the week. I was supposed to meet a friend I hadn't seen in a while Thursday night, but her schedule changed, so now it looks like Friday or Sunday. If I'm seeing her at the tail end of a low carb day in the eighth week of reducing carbs, she probably won't want to be my friend anymore. 

So....low carb day will be Thursday instead of Friday, Sunday cardio moved to Friday morning. If I'm up late Friday, I'll do weights later in the day Saturday. Either way, Sunday will now be a totally off day from the gym.

Today's cardio was 15 minutes of high intensity intervals on the treadmill sandwiched between a 5 minute warm up and 5 minute cool down. Worked up to 4.8 MPH at level 5 incline. Finished with 5 minutes of step ups on a very high platform with 15 and then 5 lb dumbbells. It was a kick ass session.

Another cardio session tomorrow morning and then weights at night.

I'll post today's meals on Wednesday. So far, I'm at 3687 calories with one meal to go and its been clean except for some fig newtons with lunch.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 15, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Today's cardio was 15 minutes of high intensity intervals on the treadmill sandwiched between a 5 minute warm up and 5 minute cool down. Worked up to 4.8 MPH at level 5 incline. Finished with 5 minutes of step ups on a very high platform with 15 and then 5 lb dumbbells. It was a kick ass session.


Broke a sweat just reading that.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 15, 2005)

*yes!*



			
				LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Broke a sweat just reading that.


I'll second that!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 16, 2005)

Tuesday's diet:

Cardio 5:45-6:40 AM

Pre and post cardio: 2 bagels, an apple and a peach. 48 oz of water, with glutamine mixed in post workout

7:30: Pasta w/ tomato sauce, Myoplex Deluxe protein drink, bagel, 3 oz baked red potato, 3 oz. tuna steak
11:00: Myoplex protein drink with salad, 2 egg whites, 1 oz raisins and 2 oz turkey breast
12:30: 2 oz unsalted peanuts
1:30: 3 oz 7% lean hamburger patty, 4 oz. baked red potato, 4 oz Crystal Light, 2 oz raisins, slice of whole wheat toast, one whole egg, 5 fig newtons
4:00:  Same as 11:00 except no raisins
6:30: 4 ox turkey breast, 5 oz yam, 3 oz baked red potato
8:00: 8 oz spooned sized shredded wheat
9:30: 3 oz eye o round roast, 3 oz steamed broccoli, cucumber slices, 2 egg whites and 4 oz baked red potato

Total water intake 168 oz. Totals: 4038 calories, 307 g protein(30%), 513 g carbs(48%), 99 g fat(22%).


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 17, 2005)

Wednesday morning cardio: 30 minutes of low intensity walking on treadmill. Level 3 incline, max speed 3.9MPH.


Wednesday night workout: Whole body workout. 6 working sets per body part. 60 second rests. 10 reps each set. Not to failure.

DB Inclines 35x10 45x10 55x10
Pec Deck 60x10 80x10 100x10
DB Shoulder Press 25x10 35x10 50x10
Clean and Press 45x10 60x10 75x10
Bent BB Rows 105x10 125x10 145x10
Three supersets of Deadlifts 145x10 185x10 205x10 and DB Pullovers 25x10 35x10 45x10
DB Curls 20x10 30x10 35x10
Incline Curls 15x10 20x10 25x10
Seated Leg Curls 20x10 30x10 40x10
DB Stiff Deadlifts 25x10 35x10 40x10
Squats 125x10 165x10 205x10
Leg Press (feet close together) 220x10 250x10 280x10


I doubled the volume of what I normally do in a whole body workout and reduced the rest periods to really sustain the pump and thickness in my muscles. It was a very energizing workout, though I was running out of gas at the end. 


In posing afterwards, upper body was looking really cut. The legs are SLOWLY coming in. They were actually much more defined after the morning cardio, but eating all day and drinking water ...I think I do hold all my water in the lower body.  Hamstrings were really fried from two straight days of cardio and then weights tonight, but I did see a clear hamstring muscle belly sticking out in the side view which has not been there before.  


Weighed 186 straight out of bed in the morning and 188 ¾ pre workout. I was 187 pre workout at same point last year ten days out.


Today is another low carb day. I do want to get the calories higher than on Monday. Friday morning is cardio again. Hopefully my hams will recover before then.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 17, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Wednesday night workout: Whole body workout. 6 working sets per body part. 60 second rests. 10 reps each set. Not to failure.
> 
> DB Inclines 35x10 45x10 55x10
> Pec Deck 60x10 80x10 100x10
> ...


 Wow - nice looking workout!



> Today is another low carb day. I do want to get the calories higher than on Monday. Friday morning is cardio again. Hopefully my hams will recover before then.


You are doing really well Ego - NEARLY THERE! 

And I can't wait to see piccies! With your preperation being so exact, I am sure you will drop the water weight from your legs and you are going to get to the beach looking great!


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 17, 2005)

Looking good for sure. Good tracking of the diet...you using Fitday or doing it yourself?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 18, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Looking good for sure. Good tracking of the diet...you using Fitday or doing it yourself?


I've been using Fitday for almost two years. I learned about when I joined another BB website and it was a gift from God. It saves so much time rather than adding totals manually. Most of my foods are entered as Custom Foods, so I pull mostly from that menu and keep running totals as I go through the day. I also bought a much better food scale, so my portion measurements are more accurate. I'm pretty sure I was overestimating portions before.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 18, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I've been using Fitday for almost two years. I learned about when I joined another BB website and it was a gift from God. It saves so much time rather than adding totals manually. Most of my foods are entered as Custom Foods, so I pull mostly from that menu and keep running totals as I go through the day. I also bought a much better food scale, so my portion measurements are more accurate. I'm pretty sure I was overestimating portions before.


Fitday is great for sure.... been using it since I joined in here. 
See ya


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 20, 2005)

Friday morning cardio: Step Ups on very high( 8 levels) platform, 5 minutes with 10 lb DB and 5 minutes with 5 lbs. 15 minutes of moderate intensity walking on the treadmill. Worked up to 4.5 MPH.

Saturday workout: Whole body workout. 10 reps, 60 second breaks. 5 working sets split among 2 exercises for most parts. Some compound ( supersets) sets thrown in. Tried to lower the intensity a bit from Wednesday.

DB Flyes  30x10  40x10  50x10
DB Bench Press  40x10  50x10, each supersetted with push ups to failure.
Smith Machine Military Press  55x10  70x10  80x10
Two sets of wide grip upright rows supersetted with DB seated side laterals
Weighted Pull Ups  10x7  15x5  15x4
Two sets of cable rows supersetted with DB Pullovers
EZ Bar Curls  45x10  65x10  75x10
Hammer Curls  25x10  30x10
Smith Machine Calf Raises  55x10  70x10  90x10
Seated Calf Raises  15x10  30x10
Stiff Deadlifts  105x10  130x10  140x10
Leg Press  230x10  280x10  320x10
Hack Squats( 20 reps here)  70x20  110x20
Tri set of decline board sit ups, crunches and bent twists w/ bar

The volume workout really worked well Wednesday. So I kept at it, but lowered the volume a bit and I was not as fatigued at the end this time. By the end of the workout, my upper body was absolutely ripped, but also very wide and dense which is the combination I am looking for next Saturday.  Frying my hamstrings all week with weights and the cardio has also bought out some separation there, which showed clearly in the side chest pose. Separation is coming out in the upper quad, but I am still not where I want to be in lower area down near the knee.  

Running behind a bit, so I'll post on my nutrition and this week's schedule later on.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 21, 2005)

Monday morning cardio: The same program as last Tuesday. 15 minutes of high intensity intervals on treadmill around a 5 minute warm up and 5 minute cool down. Worked up to 5 MPH. Then 6 minutes( added one minute) of high platform step ups, 3 minutes with 15 lb DB and 3 minutes with 5 lbs.


This week???s schedule: Cardio Monday morning and then either Thursday post workout or Saturday morning. Weights: Whole body Tuesday night, upper body and calves Thursday night. Have a massage tonight and I really need it. My back and hamstrings are tied up in knots. Picture session is 3PM Saturday.


Nutrition: Last week, I cycled carbs and thus my calorie counts were all over the lot. Thus the weekly ???averages??? did not mean much. Here instead of the daily breakdowns:

(day, calories, protein grams and %, carbs grams and %, fat grams and %, water in oz..)

Sunday ( workout AM) 3560 213(24%) 537(58%) 71(18%) 152
Monday ( low carb) 2719 252(38%) 292 (41%) 65 (22%) 120
Tuesday ( AM cardio) 4038 307 (30%) 513 (48%) 99(22%) 168
Wednesday (PM workout) 4193 242(23%) 666(61%) 73(16%) 168
Thursday (low carb) 2995 280(37%) 303 (38%) 84(25%) 96
Friday (AM cardio) 3783 239(25%) 562 (57%) 75 (18%) 120
Saturday (AM workout) 3626 203(23%) 577(61%) 64(16%) 192


Averages 3559 248(27%) 492 (54%) 75 (19%) 145


I had been really clean all week and my condition looked really good after the Saturday workout, so I treated myself to some light cheats in the postworkout meal, some oatmeal raisin cookies and graham crackers. I am not suffering from cravings, which is good. If anything my appetite is too suppressed and I am forcing myself to eat enough except after workouts and cardio.


I weighed 184 ¾ this morning right out of bed, so the weight is dropping but not too fast. Abs were real good and after cardio, quad cuts were the best they have been so far.


This week, I will take it day by day. Calories will probably be down today as I will lose a meal due to the massage. Tuesday I will eat up and not skimp on carbs so my workout energy is high. Wednesday is off, so it will be my last low carb day. Thursday will be carb up day (workout again). I will be drinking water like a fish through Thursday. Then Friday and pre photos on Saturday will be very low water with a final tanning session on Friday night. I will play the carbs by ear depending on how I look. I hope to be able to carb up Saturday so I am full as well as cut for photo time.

Sunday I was living in the kitchen. Made two roasts, batches of hard boiled eggs and baked potatoes and baked a turkey breast. Three more breasts are in the freezer with another to be baked tomorrow. Forgot to buy more fish at BJs, so I have to go back again Tuesday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 22, 2005)

Monday's diet:

5:45-6:45 Cardio
Pre and post cardio: 2 Apples, 2 bagels, water and glutamine in water post cardio.
7:30: Turkey breast, baked red potato, Myoplex Deluxe protein drink with flax seed oil, spooned size shredded wheat
10:45: Salad with 2 egg whites, turkey breast and raisins
1:15: Chicken breast, steamed broccoli, baked russet potato and Crystal Light
3:00: Salad with chopped walnuts, raisins and turkey breast
5:30: Massage
7:45: Chicken breast, 2 egg whites, baked red potato, cucumber, fig newtons and Crystal Light
10:30 (after a nap) Turkey breast, more cucumber, baked red potato and 2 egg whites.
12:30: Eye O Round roast, broccoli and raisins.

Totals 3579 calories, 250 grams protein(28%) 496 g carbs(53%) 75 g fat (19%). Total water intake: 192 ounces

Meal timing was a bit thrown off by the massage, but I made up the meal by eating twice after 10PM. I took Tuesday off from work, so I could go the bed at 1 AM and still get 7 hours sleep.

My back was not that bad for the massage, but my left calf, hamstrings and outside muscles on the quads were knotty and painful.  My therapist is excellent and really works deep into the muscles, which hurts when it is happening, but they are always much looser and stronger by the next day.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking good Ego - only one week to go!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 22, 2005)

good luck ego...can't wait to see those pics!!  BILLIE


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 23, 2005)

Tuesday???s Diet:



8:30: Eye O Round Roast, baked russet potato, one whole hard boiled egg .
10:30: Turkey breast, steamed broccoli, cucumber, baked red potato, slice of whole wheat toast, Crystal Light
1:00: Eye O Round Roast, salad with raisins and two egg whites, baked red potato, Crystal Light
2:30: Myoplex Deluxe protein drink, spooned size shredded wheat
4:00 (pre workout): Baked red potato, two bagels with Polaner fruit spread, cranberry juice
During and post workout: Two apples, ¼ cup dried apricots, water, cranberry juice with glutamine
9:00: Myoplex Deluxe protein drink, bagel with Polaner fruit spread, baked red potato, fig newtons
10:00 Nap
11:30: Eye O Round roast, two whole hard boiled eggs, baked red potato

Totals 3750 calories, 234 g protein (25%), 605 g carbs (62%), 56 g fat(13%). Water intake 216 ounces.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 23, 2005)

Tuesday???s workout: Whole body, 10 reps, 45 second rest periods.

DB Incline 35x10 45x10 55x10
Two super sets of cable crosses (40x10 40x10) with Incline Flyes (20x10 25x10)
DB Shoulder Press 25x10 35x10 50x10
DB Shrugs 30x10 45x10 55x10
Weighted Chins 5x6 10x6 15x5 15x5
Three supersets of Close Grip Underhand Pulldowns(70x10 90x10 110x10) with DB Pullovers ( 25x10 35x10 45x10)
DB Curls 20x10 30x10 30x10
Close Grip Bench Press 85x10 105x10 105x7  Poor tris had nothing left.
Seated Leg Curls 20x10 30x10 40x10
DB Stiff Deadlifts 25x10 35x10 40x10
Squats 125x10 165x10 205x10
Hack Squats 100x10 120x10 150x10

With even shorter rest periods, this workout was like a long sprint. I did take a couple of breaks to grab some apple slices which kept my blood sugar and energy level up. Chowed down on a second apple and dried apricots in the locker room right afterwards.

Working upper body and calves on Thursday night. This will be a much less intense, low volume pumping workout.

Stopped at the food store on the way home tonight to replenish my eggs water and fish supplies. They had some delicious looking pound cake from the bakery in the aisle. I bought some. That'll be my Saturday night post pictures cheat! Now I know I can make it through three more days.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 23, 2005)

Emma and Billie, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 23, 2005)

Wednesday's diet:

7:45: Eye O Round Roast, 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, baked russet potato, raisins, slice of whole wheat toast, Crystal Light
10:00: 2 ounces of unsalted peanuts
11:30: Salad with whole egg, 2 egg whites, cucumber and turkey breast
1:15: Chicken breast, two baked red potatoes, Crystal Light
3:45: Salad with raisins, one egg white and turkey breast
5:30: Turkey breast, slice of whole wheat toast, steamed broccoli, baked red potato, Crystal Light
7:45: Turkey breast, baked red potato and Crystal Light
10:30: Eye O Round Roast, baked red potato, raisins, one whole egg, one egg white

Totals 2957 calories, 263 g Protein(35%)  293 g carbs (39%) 87 g fat (26%) Water intake 144 oz so far and trying to finish another 24 oz bottle before bed.

I got busy on a project at work, so my late morning salad came late and I had to back up my lunch past 1:00. I was able to leave a little early, so dinner and the later meals were right on time.

I have a 9:30 business appointment Thursday so I will have to eat a large breakfast. Except for maybe some shredded wheat eaten in the car, I probably won't be able to eat again until lunch.


----------



## Journey (Mar 24, 2005)

Almost there baby!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 25, 2005)

Thursday???s diet:

7:00: Eye O Round Roast, baked red potato, 2 egg whites, one whole egg, bagel with Polaner fruit spread, Crystal Light
9:30: 12 oz. Root Beer (at business meeting)  
12:15: Tuna steak, baked red potato, egg white, bagel with Polaner spread, Crystal Light
2:15: Spoon sized shredded wheat
3:45(pre workout): Baked red potato, bagel with Polaner spread, cranberry juice
During and post workout: 2 apples, ¼ cup dried apricots, water, cranberry juice and water with glutamine post workout
8:00: Tuna steak, raisins, apple, 3 egg whites, baked russet potato, fig newtons
Nap
11:00: Turkey breast, 2 whole eggs, steamed broccoli, baked red potato


Totals: 3348 calories, 190 g protein (23%) 577 g carbs(67%), 39 g fat (10%). Total water intake 192 ounces.

I am eliminating protein drinks during these last couple of days to minimize water retention and bloating, so I had tuna steak as my protein source post workout instead. I was a bit alarmed when I added everything up that my calorie count was so low,  which is why I added the two whole eggs to the last meal. Fat total for the day was still very low.  

Friday will be a low water day with low to moderate carbs.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 25, 2005)

Thursday's workout: Upper body, abs and cardio. 12 rep sets. 75 second breaks.

DB Bench Press   30x12  40x12  50x12
Pec Dec  50x12  70x12  60x10  
Clean and Press  45x12  50x12 55x12
DB Seated Side Laterals 10x12 15x12  15x12
Bent BB Rows  85x12  105x12  125x12
Superset of Deadlifts ( 115x12  125x12  145x12) and DB Pullovers (15x12  20x12  25x12)
EZ Bar Curls  50x12  60x12  65x12
Incline Curls 10x12  12x12  12x12
Pushdowns  60x12  80x12  100x12
Three supersets of Decline board sit ups, crunches and bentover twists, then two sets of standing twists w/ bar.

Finished with 6 minutes of high platform step ups: 3 min w/ 15 lbs and 3 min with 5 lbs.

I felt slow, weak and sluggish during warm ups and the chest movements, but I had a couple of apple slices and the Clean and Presses seemed to get my adrenaline running so the rest of the workout went well.

Weighed 185 before the workout. Size, especially in the shoulders, back and upper quads, is still there. I want to be at 185 come Saturday afternoon.

Right now, I'm leaning strongly not to work with weights again until next Thursday when I am in Florida, which would mean a week off. If I do break down and give in, next workout would be Monday night. I fly out Wednesday morning.

Last tanning session is tonight. Doing a last cardio session early Saturday morning and then to the studio for pics at 3PM.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 26, 2005)

Friday's diet:
7:45: Turkey breast, baked red potato, cucumber, 1/4 cup apricots, Crystal Light
11:15: Salad with 2 egg whites, walnuts and turkey breast
1:15: Eye O Round Roast, 2 egg whites, yam, slice of whole wheat toast
4:30: Yam, turkey breast, slice of whole wheat toast
6:30: Chicken breast, baked red potato, broccoli
8:30: Eye O Round roast, baked red potato, 2 egg whites
10:00: 2 ounces chopped walnuts
11:00: Turkey breast, broccoli, cucumber, baked red potato

Totals: 2988 calories, 258 g protein(34%) 316 g carbs(41%) 81 g fat(25%). Total water intake: 48 ounces.

Did 30 minutes of cardio at 7AM this morning. Weighed 182 right out of bed. Will weigh myself again about 2 PM. Its 12:15 and I've had two meals plus some carbs pre and post cardio. Will have a carb up feeding at 1PM.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 27, 2005)

*Technical Difficulties*

The pics were taken yesterday, but as of right now I can't transfer them from my camera to my computer.  

The plug in for the camera goes into the USB port on my tower. The problem is my mouse is also plugged into that port and if it is disconnected, I can't use my mouse and thus cannot activate the download. I tried plugging it into an adapter and putting the adapter into another mouse plug in, but that doesn't work either.  

My original mouse ( which did not plug into the USB) died last year, so this is a different mouse from before when I had no problem transferring my pictures. I will try to buy a mouse tomorrow that plugs into the other hole.


Computers!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 27, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> The pics were taken yesterday, but as of right now I can't transfer them from my camera to my computer.




Awwwww.... We want piccies!! 

Can you use a puter at work?


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Can you use a puter at work?


Can't.   It doesn't have the Kodak picture software program and there is a strict prohibition against installing personal software because of the danger of viruses.

Hopefully the computer store will have a mouse that will fit in the other thingamajig on my tower.


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 27, 2005)

aw, man!  I was hoping to see pics in here!!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 28, 2005)

*Houston...We have Lift Off!*

Problem solved. I bought a USB port hub so I can multiple USBs now. The pictures are downloaded into my computer. When I get home from work, I'll start uploading them so you can see.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 28, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Problem solved. I bought a USB port hub so I can multiple USBs now. The pictures are downloaded into my computer. When I get home from work, I'll start uploading them so you can see.


Woo hoo!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 28, 2005)

*Photos are on Webshots*

OK...just as last year at BB.com, I could not download the pictures to this Iron Magazine thread because they have too many kbs( kigibytes?).  The file limit is 102.5 and my pics are 159 kbs.

So I downloaded the best pictures to my Webshots page. Here is the location:

http://community.webshots.com/user/racingbill.

There are two albums there: one for February of last year and the current one for March 2005. Feel free to look at both. The current pics are not the best quality...we had trouble getting the lighting right, I put on too much oil and the shots were taken at a greater distance than last year's, so my overall definition looks blurrier than it may have actually been. Of course, we are not professionals here in posing and photography.

I wrote some of my own thoughts in the captions, but I want your opinions too before I make final decisions on what improvements I want to make in the coming months.

I'll check back tomorrow at lunch hour and then tomorrow night. I'm leaving on vacation first thing Wednesday morning, so I won't be back on the Internet then until April 11th late.

Thank you to Michele Fallon at Freedom Massage for taking the pictures and letting me use the studio. The company's website is http://www.freedommassage.com Anyone in the western Philadelphia suburbs who wants the best massage therapy should check them out.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Ego!! Just bumping your journal for you! 

WOW - piccies are great!! hee heee - oily!! 

What BF are you in these?

My opinions -
Upper body is certainly more developed. Great traps - certainly one of your strong points, almost to the point of being overpowering. You might want to focus on some more outer shoulder mass to help balance out your upper body. I would specifically work on getting those delt caps happening.

Your upper v-taper is looking good, but I agree that you could have tugged that waist in a little more.

Outer quad sweep is good - it certainly dominates your legs. Your calves probably do require some more size to help balance this out.


But otherwise I think you look good! 

I hope you are enjoying your holiday...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree w/emma...you look GREAT overall, but my eyes were drawn towards the calves...they look good, but need more size to even everything out.  Where the heck have ya been?  Hope you are doing well...BILLIE


----------



## Journey (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey Ego! Hope your having a great Vacation! I miss you man!   Pictures look great!   I do agree with the calf comments, but you've made some great improvements from the last pictures too


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What BF are you in these?


It wasn't measured. My guess was in the 5-7% range, which is slightly higher than last year. I've suffered this year because there was no one in the two gyms I trained at who knew how to do a proper six point caliper measurement  , so I was using visuals of certain parts based on past results. This will change this go round I hope, I'll get to that in my post in a few minutes.


> My opinions -
> Upper body is certainly more developed. Great traps - certainly one of your strong points, almost to the point of being overpowering. You might want to focus on some more outer shoulder mass to help balance out your upper body. I would specifically work on getting those delt caps happening.


 I thought the same thing on the traps a year ago and have been only training them every other workout since then, but they seem to have a mind of their own.  I've been doing a lot of side delt work, but I guess I need to step it up even further. Thanks for the construtive comment.


> Your upper v-taper is looking good, but I agree that you could have tugged that waist in a little more.


I may have been eating too much and in too large portions in the off season. I'll get to how I will deal with this in my post.


> Outer quad sweep is good - it certainly dominates your legs. Your calves probably do require some more size to help balance this out.


Calves...what do I do???? They are high!!!! I worked them extra for part of the year and believe it or not they are actually better than last year, but I did focus more on hamstrings the last few months. This wasn't a priority item for the coming months in my talk with my trainer (I'll get to this), but maybe we'll have to rethink this if it is so obvious.

My trainer actually wants to see MORE thigh sweep in the next year  , so hack squats are going to be an every workout exercise.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 12, 2005)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> I agree w/emma...you look GREAT overall, but my eyes were drawn towards the calves...they look good, but need more size to even everything out. Where the heck have ya been? Hope you are doing well...BILLIE


I hear ya...gotta boost those calves.  

Been away on vacation for almost two weeks. No Internet...no tracking the diet...it was so refreshing. But I'm back and back to the grind.....


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 12, 2005)

Journey said:
			
		

> Hey Ego! Hope your having a great Vacation! I miss you man!  Pictures look great!  I do agree with the calf comments, but you've made some great improvements from the last pictures too


Thanks. Let's hope that next year is 20% better....stay tuned...I'll post again in a few minutes.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 12, 2005)

*I'm Back!*

I'm back from vacation. I was in south Florida for twelve nights and flew back Monday afternoon. 

The stay was pretty nice. The hotel, I think because I was a now several time repeat customer, gave me a larger better furnished room at no extra charge and the nightly rate actually dropped on April 1st from the rate I was quoted because it was now the "off season" down there. I used some of the savings to buy some new workout and casual clothes.  

The weather was good overall. I got in three full beach days, read several books, got some great R&R and got in several workouts at small local private gym I've used there whenever I go down. The owner and her boyfriend both mentioned that I looked much bigger than last year.  

I met with my trainer in West Palm Beach on Tuesday. We ended up talking for almost the entire hour and a half as opposed to spending more time on the gym floor. I felt from my pictures that I had gained size from last year, but I saw aesthetic issues that needed work: waist was wider than I wanted and I looked a bit more "blocky" than last year, the whole package needed to be better "put together". Shoulder and back width was better, but still needed more. My hamstrings from the side view looked flat, I needed more of a "pop" in them from that view. My biceps and the brachioradialis in the forearm looked flat and underdeveloped relative to my triceps( a really developed muscle for me) from the side view. My lower back and obliques were soft. She noticed also my rear delts, though better, were still way underdeveloped relative to the front and side delts and I also felt I needed more thickness in the rhomboids(in the middle back).

My focus the past year has been more size. Now it will shift more towards refining what I have and putting together a better aesthetic package. It took a bit to convince me, but I agreed to let her "take over" for the full year. She will design programs for 8-10 week periods through the fall and then we will go into "pre contest mode" early in 2006. I will handle the diet in the off season, but then relinquesh diet, workouts and cardio to her instructions. My workout frequency will increase to 4 days a week. I will need to find someone around here to take pictures, measurements and body fat tests every 8 weeks which I will send to her for review before the next program is set up.

I should be getting the first program by email within a couple of days. It will different from what I am used to. I usually cycle rep counts each week or two weeks and do the same rep sequence for each exercise. This program will involve mixed rep schemes within each bodypart. The volumes will also be higher. For instance, quads may include 3 sets of 8-10 reps for squats and leg presses, 12-15 reps for hacks and 15-20 reps for lunges and leg extensions. I do have some questions still, such as how often I should be going to failure. The focus areas initially will be rear and side delts, biceps and forearms and back.

This is a big step for me, letting someone else call ALL the shots, but she says she can improve my condition by 20% by this time next year. And if she doesn't, I'm free to"fire her".   I do feel that this past time around, I did max out on what I could do solely on my own, so I am willing to take this step.

On the diet, I am going to keep my calories counts down a bit this offseason at least for now and I am going to experiment for a bit with a 30/50/20 ratio instead of the 25/55/20 I've used the last couple of years. I think I am at the point where I can still grow with a bit fewer carbs and with fewer carbs keep the waist line trimmer.

I will starting a new Journal probably next week to track this next step in my bodybuilding journey.


----------



## Journey (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey!  I missed you!! glad you had a good time on your vacation!  Wow! Letting someone take over completely! BIG STEP! But hey, you never know until you try right?!? You never know, you may actually really enjoy the variety of reps and things.. It will definately be interesting to follow the effects of the program and your attitude about it   i'm sure your going to be pleased! Letting someone else have control is something that takes a lot for someone to do! I'm proud of you!!!    I'm sure you'll end up loving it!  Welcome back!!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey big guy...I missed ya while you were gone!  Who else can give me such heavy criticism in my journal!! haha!! 

Sounds like you had a great time on vacation..I look forward to the new journal!!  Billie


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome back Ego! 

New program looks interesting - and the woman you are working with certainly sounds like she is confident in her ability if "she says she can improve my condition by 20% by this time next year. And if she doesn't, I'm free to "fire her"."!! 

Good luck with it - I will certainly be watching your progress!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 14, 2005)

I got my new program by email last night. It was a bit different than what I expected. I had several questions right away and I emailed them to my trainer this morning.

I just finished the first workout. It went pretty well. I came pretty close on gauging the right weights so that the last couple of sets were at or close to failure and the first week will be spent getting used to the routine, working on the form for a couple of new exercises and getting the weights right. I also think that we will end up tweaking some things too. So, I will not start the new Journal until a week from now.

Meanwhile, I need some help from all of you more creative types ( Emma, Billie, Kim, Lis and anyone else???). I want to use a more catchy or creative title for my new Journal. Do you have any ideas? Can we come up with anything that is even better than the great title of that other Journal " The Bitching, The Buff and The Beautiful"???


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 15, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I got my new program by email last night.


SSsoooooooo - are you going to share??!! 



> Meanwhile, I need some help from all of you more creative types ( Emma, Billie, Kim, Lis and anyone else???). I want to use a more catchy or creative title for my new Journal. Do you have any ideas?


Hmmm.... 





What about something like "How to train a goat..." or "goat training 101..."!!!?? 

Ok - so I know that was was Bscrusher called you - but you may as well take it and use it!...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> SSsoooooooo - are you going to share??!!


I will when I start the new Journal. Some things may change in the next week. I got my initial questions answered last night, so I understand why we are doing some of the things we're doing. We did change one exercise because it did not work on the equipment in my gym.


----------



## Journey (Apr 15, 2005)

Egoatdoor - Carving the Human sculpture!   Good luck! Can't wait to see it! Gotta run for now, but i'll post more later!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Apr 19, 2005)

My new Journal is out.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=46605


----------

